# (YBA) Cait Sith in the Passage of Death (Pt. 2)



## tleilaxu (May 9, 2002)

The story so far...
Cait receaved his assignment from the Director General of the Imperial Forces: To find a way through the passage of death and to infiltrate the rebel camp camped on the other side. Once there, he is to kidnap the leader of the rebel army, the self-styled King, Meng Huo.

After recieving this assignment Cait travelled upriver (defeating some bandits along the way) toward the pass. Gaining entrance to the Passage he found himself in an accursed valley swarming with terrible insects and humid, hot weather. Defeating a few creatures along the way, including some bandits, Cait gained the advise of an ancestral spirit who served the empire hundreds of years ago. Entering an enchanted wood, he defeated some Naiads and a  Water Elemental, who told him how to lift the curse of the valley. Cait is now trying to find a way to clear four cursed pools and clean the air of the poisonous insects by defeating the water elemental's four siblings. Only after cleansing the valley thus will the imperial army be able to pass through.

Cait has recently suffered a setback as he was defeated in single combat with Zhang Bao, another Imperial warrior who felt insulted by not being chosen for the mission.

Bao and Cait are now in a kind of race or competition to solve the riddles of the pass....

Cait finds himself on the top of a green hill. To the north the hills continue to become more rocky. To the south the valley quickly becomes unclimbable. To the west is the forest that Cait has left behind. To the east there are more hills. The weather is hot and insects swarm around Cait, stinging and biting him. The longer he stays in one place the more he is bitten.

 It is the Day of the Spider


----------



## Wicht (May 10, 2002)

Telling himself that he must manufacture some balm to ward of insects when he camps next, he begins to head east.

As he walks he practices his shove spell on the largest of the bugs.


----------



## turtle (May 11, 2002)

The bugs continue to swarm around Cait. The sun is high in the air and the fog has dissipated <sic>.

As time passes you feel that more bugs are swarming you than before...


----------



## Wicht (May 11, 2002)

Cait Sith wraps his traveling cloak about his head and neck as well as he can, exposing only his eyes and continues to trudge eastwardly.


----------



## turtle (May 13, 2002)

As Cait heads east, he hears bird calls from several different directions...


----------



## Wicht (May 13, 2002)

Cait Sith tries to pinpoint the directions from which he hears bird calls.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 14, 2002)

It sounds like they are changing positions and perhaps getting closer. Whenever Cait tries to spot where the sounds are coming from she can't see anything. Of course, the insects aren't helping either...


----------



## Wicht (May 14, 2002)

Cait Sith shoulders his pack a little better and then starts to move to his left, going north-north-east.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 15, 2002)

The hills become more rocky and soon Cait finds himself jumping from large rock to large rock. The bird calls are concentrated from some point behind Cait. The grow louder and more insistant...


----------



## Wicht (May 15, 2002)

Cait Sith slows down and begins moving in a more easterly direction again.  As he leaps from rock to rock, he keeps an eye out for a suitable hiding place.


----------



## turtle (May 17, 2002)

Cait continues east across the rocky area. There are plenty of places to hide between the rocks. The bird calls have stopped.


----------



## Wicht (May 17, 2002)

Cait Sith drops down amongst the rocks where he is less likely to be seen.  Then slowly and cautiously he moves back the way he came, doing his best to be stealthy and hidden.  

His goal is to find the source of the bird calls before they find him again (if possible).


----------



## tleilaxu (May 18, 2002)

Cait proceeds forward through the rocks very carefully. After a few minutes of careful crawling, Cait turns around one rock and sees a small man, who looks very surprised! he is holding a dagger in his fist. Cait has a split second to decide what to do before the man somehow reacts...


----------



## Wicht (May 18, 2002)

Before the man has time to let out a call or cry, Cait Sith is upon him, his hands grasped together, Cait Sith aims a swinging blow at the man's head in an attempt to knock him unconscious.

*The mace scatters the temple as it bows across the storm; removes the quickening of the abomination!*


----------



## tleilaxu (May 19, 2002)

As fast as the man can blink Cait spring upon him, wracks him across the temple, knocking his eyes back into his skull. His heads swings into the boulder next to him and splits like a ripe melon. (oozing, etc)

The foot prances next to the badlands; parts the pain of the bone!

Cait gains a dagger and .5 exp 

((could you repost cait's stats now? i'm not sure if you've levelled or not...))


----------



## tleilaxu (May 19, 2002)

As Cait's breath slows he realizes how close he has come to death once again. His senses clear and he is aware of the sounds around him, much like an animal. He realizes that the sounds of the incests around him have suddenly fallen silent. The sun plunges behind clouds and a cold wind pick up. As Cait's blood flows in his vains, he can tell something has changed...


----------



## Wicht (May 19, 2002)

Cait Sith listens for the sounds of movement near him and if he hears none he creeps up higher to spy out the land a little better.

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 7
*Natural Hits:* 5

*Experience:* 0
*Saved Experience:* 1
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox


----------



## tleilaxu (May 20, 2002)

Cait hears many low sounds. The mans companions must be somewhere near in the rocks...

((what did you spend your exp on?))


----------



## Wicht (May 20, 2002)

Cait Sith moves as quietly as he can towards the nearest sound of movement.

Bought Master of Fox and saved 1 exp.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 21, 2002)

As Cait creeps forward, he sees another man creeping among the rocks. This one is facing the other direction and is slowly creeping away from you...


----------



## Wicht (May 21, 2002)

Cait Sith hesitates for a minute and then decides to start stalking the man, following him stealthily.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 25, 2002)

After stalking the man for about half a minute, he spins around and grins at you in a sinister fashion.  You peripheral senses tell you that there are other figures on your flanks. 

You have been ambushed!

A tenth of a second ticks by as Cait......................................?


----------



## Wicht (May 25, 2002)

Cait Sith waste no time but launches himself at the bandit in front of him, his hands ablaze with arcane energy!

*The wolf burns the foothills; parries the assailment of the maze as it removes the aggression of the grave! *yen**


----------



## tleilaxu (May 26, 2002)

The first rogue dives forward but is felled by Cait's mystical attack (The trident bows before the orchard; removes the edge of the garden!)

Meanwhile, three rogues reign down attacks against Cait!

The whip slashes the village; dominates the rising of the rodent!

The crab invades the vineyard; protects against the assailment of the sickle!

The raven thrusts the atoll; dominates the speed of the lash! *yen*

Cait is struck for one hit!


----------



## Wicht (May 27, 2002)

unless one of them is more powerful and has dirty trick, Cait Sith will wait and gauge their attacks before reacting this time.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 27, 2002)

The lightning kicks above the volcano; grasps the push of the lash!

The phoenix appears through the heavens; shields the beauty of the garden!

The trident perfectly drowns the dungeon; leaps over the offensive of the abomination!


----------



## Wicht (May 28, 2002)

Cait Sith Does a handstand and attacks the rogue using the pheonix style.

*Hits Remaining:* 6

*The balancing snake stands upon the shrine; averts the tempest of the spring!*


----------



## tleilaxu (May 29, 2002)

Cait drops another thug, but is hit one time for one hit!

The staff shouts through the prairie; dodges the kick of the sky!

The blizzard rides next to the glacier; leaps over the roar of the canine!


----------



## Wicht (May 29, 2002)

Cait Sith runs and then swoops in to attack the first thug who is using the staff style so loudly.

*Hits Remaining:* 5

*The running dragon bows by the marsh; quells the onslaught of the reptile!*


----------



## tleilaxu (May 30, 2002)

Another thug falls as Cait is stuck for one hit!

 The chimera attacks the cemetery; redirects the violence of the insect!


----------



## Wicht (May 30, 2002)

Cait Sith summons a small ball of fire with which to burn his remaining assailant.

*Hits Remaining:* 4

*The oak burns the city; shreds the assailment of the shell!*


----------



## tleilaxu (May 31, 2002)

With a cry the last remaining thug stops, drops, and rolls.

Cait gains 1 exp.

The scene is quiet


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2002)

Cait Sith searches the bodies.

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 7
*Natural Hits:* 5

*Experience:* 1
*Saved Experience:* 1
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox


----------



## tleilaxu (May 31, 2002)

The bodies have nothing of use (unless you had a yen move)


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2002)

Cait Sith starts east again in his quest to find the next spring.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 1, 2002)

As Cait walks east he is amazed at the change in the air. It is cooler and the bugs seem to swarm much less...

Ahead, the ground continues to be rocky. The rock is made of limestone and there are likely to be some caves around the area. To the east there is a small pass through the hilly and mountainous area...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 1, 2002)

Wishing to see if this is the end of the valley, Cait Sith heads towards the pass.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 2, 2002)

Cait walks up and finds a thin road heading up the side of the hill. It is one of those roads that exist on the side of mountains for some mysterious reason. No one remembers who built it or why, but these roads are always very dangerous (sometimes people fall off the cliff!)

It doesn't appear to be the end of the valley, but is more like a thin pinch point...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 3, 2002)

Hoping that the road might lead to some spot with a better vantage point, Cait Sith decides to face the dangers and climb higher.  He heads up the thin path.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 4, 2002)

As Cait climbs he can see the area he has just passed over. Far in the distance to the west is the gate he originally walked through. After this is the forest that the first pool was in. There are green hills and rocky areas and then this path. To the east the land slopes down quite steeply and is covered with boulders and trees...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 4, 2002)

Deciding to press on east, Cait Sith heads towards the trees he sees that way.

query... did Cait already explore (albeit briefly) the grassy hills he saw to the west?


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 5, 2002)

That's where Zhang Bao put the smack down on you.
And speaking of him.... As you walk down the path you notice hoof marks which are also headed in this direction. You can't tell how long they have been here...


At first the wood is made up of small trees and brush. As you continue to explore, the trees get taller and larger, and the space between them widens...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

Keeping his ears open as well as his eyes, Cait Sith scans, not only the ground, but the branches of the trees.  

As he walks he tries to head more or less down hill the whole time.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 5, 2002)

Cait is struck by the twisted beauty of the place. The trees rise majestically but are somehow perverted and agressive. The air is musty, although an occasional breeze picks up. 

Cait feels as though he is walking through an ancient forest that has existed long before and will exist long after himself.

On the wing of the wind Cait smells a strangely soothing and attractive scent. It is like the most deep rose and most sweet honey. 

Cait finds himself walking without thinking, to explore the enchanting scent...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

With that part of his mind that is aware there is magic at work, Cait tries to fight the enchantment, but even if he is successful in resisting, he still tries to find the source of the scent.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 5, 2002)

Cait struggles to his senses, but he still finds the scent enchanting. He is aware of danger but still extremely curious as to the source of the scent.

As he walks forward the scent gets stronger. The wind stops, almost as though he were inside instead of out. Ahead, he sees a clearing... the scent issues from it.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

As cautiously as he can manage under the influence of the smell, Cait Sith approaches the clearing.  He also searches about for something besides the scent to focus his attention on.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 5, 2002)

Ahead of Cait there lies a small grove rising into a hill. The trees surrounding it appear to be huge oaks of some kind. The sunlight streaks through the gaps in the branches. 

On the hill, Cait sees a few small menhir stones jutting out from the hill. At the base of the hill sits a large sunflower which is surrounded with large leaves. The odour eminates from the plant.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

Cait Sith decides to investigate the flower before climbing the hill.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 6, 2002)

It stands about four feet high and seems to move independently of the wind. How close do you get?


----------



## Wicht (Jun 6, 2002)

About 4 feet away sounds good.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 6, 2002)

The stalk of the flower suddenly jerks in your direction and exhales a thick cloud of spores into your face. You must make a move to determine the effects.

The turtle sings by the fountain; drifts from the blood of the wind!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 6, 2002)

*The east wind rides above the ricefield; reduces the push of the reptile!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 6, 2002)

Cait's mental defense manages to fight the desire to succumb to the plant. It's flower and leaves strech out toward you, but you are out of range.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 6, 2002)

Cait Sith heads around the plant and climbs the hill.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 7, 2002)

As Cait climbs the hills he sees a figure emerge from the trees around him. It is a beautiful woman. She smiles at Cait.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 7, 2002)

Cait Sith stops and bows at the women.  Nevertheless he eyes her cautiously, taking in details.  Is she human?  Is she armed?


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 8, 2002)

She is extremely beautiful, with dark hair, eyes and skin. She walks with the grace of a willow... 

She smiles. Behind you, you notice another woman. She has short red hair and freckles. She is also extremely graceful. 

They stand and watch you, saying nothing.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 8, 2002)

Cait bows again and asks most politely, "Is this your hill and your flowers?  Am I trespassing?"


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 8, 2002)

The women laugh and run together into the trees...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 8, 2002)

Mentally noting where the women ran into the trees, Cait sith continues to climb the hill, heading to the standing stones to have a better look at them.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 10, 2002)

The stones appear to be made of some sort of greyish hewn rock. Looking around, Cait notices several other plants at the base of the hill. Besides the sunflower, there are some brambles, vines, and other strange flowers...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 10, 2002)

Not sure if he wants to mess with the plants right now, Cait decides to follow the women.

Wary of an ambush he slips into the trees in the same spot they went in.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 11, 2002)

As he walks down the hill Cait trips and falls. Looking at his feet he can see that some kind of vine is wrapping around them. To make matters worse, you can feel some sort of resin on the outside which makes your muscles tighten up!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 11, 2002)

drawing his sword, Cait Sith quickly hacks at the plant that is gripping him.

*The sword parts the glacier; guards against the slash of the blade!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 12, 2002)

The crane slashes above the peaks; guards against the touch of the sands!

Cait manages to chop through one of the vines but more quickly wrap around Cait's legs and waist. It's poison continues to seep into Cait's veins as the vines tighten and cut into his skin...

The lightning drowns the dungeon; conceals the touch of the wood! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 12, 2002)

Cait Sith continues his attack, trying to break the vines and leap to his feet.

*The lotus blossom breaks the waterfall; leaps over the blood of the feline!*


----------



## turtle (Jun 13, 2002)

Miraculously, Cait's attack fails to affect the vines. They cut deeper into his skin as blood begins to seep out. 

The turtle cruelly vanquishes the bluff; absorbs the kick of the tree!

Through the fog of pain, Cait hears laughter from the edge of the glade... He sees three women gracefully come out from the trees...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 13, 2002)

Not knowing what else to do, Cait Sith tries his shove spell on the vines, seeing if he can't slip his foot out and away from its attack before the women arrive.

*Shove!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 14, 2002)

Cait watches as the vines wither.

You hear the women moan in despair... You turn your head towards them and you see that they are looking at you with daggers for eyes.

The dryads attack!


The wolf fluidly charges the well; leaps over the rising of the mountain!

The thunder sings across the brush; fends off the assailment of the reptile!

The west wind prances close to the village; silences the pain of the blade!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 14, 2002)

How many hits have I lost or is this a new fight?

Cait Sith, charges forward himself, hopefully moving out of reach of any more vines, and aiming at the woman using the west wind style, Cait swings with a powerful punch.

*The fist parts the glacier; shields the quickening of the horn!*[/b][/color]


*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 7
*Natural Hits:* 5

*Experience:* 1
*Saved Experience:* 1
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 19, 2002)

You have lost 1 hit and have used your shove ability. The plant is effectively out of the fight

Dryads

CR: 4
Hits: 4

Master of the Oak
Master of the Willow


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 19, 2002)

Cait hits one of the Dryads for one hit and dodges another, but the Dryad using wolf style is too strong and hits Cait for 1 damage!

4/4/3


The trident devours the ricefield; defends against the assailment of the sickle!

The cherry blossom carves the glacier; redirects the pain of the crevice!

The crab overwhelms the village; shreds the roar of the tree as it grasps the blood of the holy ground!


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 19, 2002)

When Cait punches the dryad in the face he yells out in pain. Punching her felt like punching a tree-trunk...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 19, 2002)

*Hits remaining:* 5

Cait Sith focuses his attack on the injured dryad.  As he swings his hammer mace-like, he attempts to glide out of range of the other two attacking women.

*The mace devastates the brush and glides before the Swamp of Hopelessness; sweeps by the chaos of the feline!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 20, 2002)

Cait strikes another dryad for 1 hit!

4/4/2

The tiger swims with the island; wards off the kick of the mountain!

The willow sucker punches the grotto; protects against the storm of the field!

The dagger slashes the desert; leaps over the offensive of the flower!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 20, 2002)

A little protest 

First, to be fair, I don't have a mace, so I do only 1 hit.  But second, if you go to the top and compare attacks, on down, my mace attack is against your last set of attacks, not this last set with the willow sucker punch. (the dryads moved first, my attacks have been coming second).   

After you rejudge the last round, my move will be a *Dirty Trick!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 21, 2002)

oops... i'll edit my posts soon...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 23, 2002)

a small bump


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 25, 2002)

Tricked by Cait, the dryads attack again!

4/4/2

The unicorn overwhelms the marsh; redirects the violence of the barrens!

The crab nails the wastelands; defends against the foray of the grass!

The unicorn dances before the beach; removes the blood of the mire!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 25, 2002)

*Hits remaining:* 5

Knowing he cannot win the fight but determined to do as much damage as he can, Cait Sith delivers a fast attack to the forehead of the injured Dryad whilst guarding himself.

*The lightning splits the foothills; guards against the descent of the ledge!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 26, 2002)

Cait strikes the injured Dryad again as a large crack appears in her forehead. However, Cait is struck by another Dryad for 1 hit!

4/4/1
The east wind flies from the atoll; averts the throw of the fires!

The fox burns the cliff; guards against the energy of the ledge!

The unicorn devours the marsh; absorbs the rolling of the spring!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 26, 2002)

*Hits remaining:* 4

Easily dodging the fox blows of the second Dryad, Cait Sith again focuses his attention on the injured dryad, hoping to overpower her greedy attack.

*The mace overwhelms the beach; fends off the punch of the bird! *yen**


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 28, 2002)

Cait strikes down one of the dryads and easily avoids the moves of the other two. The spread out and come at Cait from opposite directions!

4/4

The snake painfully annihilates the beach; fends off the stab of the barrens!

The lizard swiftly invades the ravine; parts the assailment of the garden!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 1, 2002)

*Hits remaining:* 4

Seeing the two charging dryads, Cait Sith does the only thing he can think of, namely he moves out of the way!  Leaping up into the air Cait spins and tries to land on the head of the woman using the lizard style.

*The chain glides above the glacier and so it sweeps on top ofthe Plaza of the Ten Thousand Immortals; shreds the storm of the abomination!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 3, 2002)

Cait manages to avoid the Dryad's blows as well as strike one of them in return!

4/3
The irresistible claw cuts the vineyard; conceals the drive of the spring!

The courageous oak dodges close to the cemetery; painfully shields against the push of the abomination!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 3, 2002)

*Hits remaining:* 4

Focusing his attention on the dangerous attack of the injured Dryad, Cait adopts the stance of the grasshopper and strikes out with what he hopes is a wounding blow.

*The grasshopper wounds the vineyard; waves away the terror of the sky!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 10, 2002)

Cait nails the injured dryad but is decimated by the other's attack for  3 hits! 

4/2
The trident rides below the shrine; guards against the rising of the flower!

The spider drifts within the ruins; dodges the blood of the bone!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 10, 2002)

How did the irresistable claw do 3 hits?  (I am assuming it was that attack that hit)  If it really did 3 hits then my Fated power cancels it out. (I leveled since I last used it.)

*Hits remaining:* 4

Cait swings at the injured Dryad with his sword hoping to even up the fight.

*The sword slashes within the volcano; shields against the storm of the insect!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 11, 2002)

Sorry, last post should have been this:

the first dryad misses you but the second hits, doing 3 points for being master of oak.

if you use fated then next round continues as before but the dryads are still at 4/3

THIS ROUND: Both Dryads claw into the air but miss Cait, who hits the injured dryad (you have a sword so  2 hits), taking her down to a single hitpoint.

4/1

The tiger falls below the volcano; shields against the terror of the elements!

The scorpion seeks below the labyrinth; falls before the stab of the sands!

((sorry about the slacking and mistakes of late))


----------



## Wicht (Jul 11, 2002)

its no big deal, I'm not immune from the occasional slip myself 

*Hits remaining:* 4

Cait continues to press the attack against the injured Dryad.

*The east wind cruelly severs the ricefield; defends against the kick of the ledge! *yen**


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 12, 2002)

The poor injured Dryad has no chance against Cait's devistating attack as Cait decapitates her. 

The other Dryad impotently and more desperately claws at Cait.

She attacks again

Hits: 4

The crouching southern cross bows with the brush; quells the slash of the storm and shreds the rising of the sickle!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 13, 2002)

*Hits remaining:* 4

Cait Sith continues to fight.

*The nunchaku stands from the city; absorbs the blood of the stone!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 14, 2002)

Although both attacks are impotent, the dryads proves true!

 1 hit to Cait!

The dryad strikes againhe hammer slashes atop the labyrinth; dominates the chaos of the cave!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 15, 2002)

*Hits remaining:* 3

Cait Sith adopts the crouching stance of the rat and strikes a dirty blow.

*The rat strikes the waterfall; avoids the blood of the mire!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 17, 2002)

Cait's rat style proves too devious for the dryad, as she falls to the ground. As soon as this happens she seems to draw strength and strikes at Cait again!

The mantis slays the foothills; dodges the descent of the canine!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 17, 2002)

*Hits remaining:* 3

As the dread arises to attack again, Cait responds with overwhelming force, arcane energy blasting from his fingertips.

*The kama unrelentingly overwhelms the paradise for it blasts the Sweetwater Swamp; quells the rising of the grass!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 20, 2002)

The dryad is hit again (and now has 2 hit i believe unless you have a kami on you)

Desperate to strike Cait, the dryad strikes again

The foot slaughters the swamp; dominates the storm of the garden!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 20, 2002)

*Hits remaining:* 3

Suprised by his own ferocity, Cait Sith kicks at the dryad.

*The foot strongly burns the castle before it effortlessly penetratesthe Hall of Bones; fends off the foray of the maze!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 21, 2002)

Cait's use of the foot style proves stronger than the dryads, hitting her again and putting her on her last legs...

Having no other choice, the dryad turns and runs for the forest

defending :


The balancing lizard glides from the plain; grasps the gaze of the rodent!

take your AoO


----------



## Wicht (Jul 24, 2002)

*Hits remaining:* 3

As the dryad runs, Cait Sith leaps after her.

*The ki-rin rides on top of the tombs; negates the edge of the river!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 25, 2002)

The dryad escapes and runs into the trees...

Cait gains... 2.5 exp


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 25, 2002)

As Cait recovers from this difficult battle and catches his breath, he hears something coming toward the grove from the wood. The ground vibrates as he hears something very large and heavy on its way....


----------



## Wicht (Jul 25, 2002)

Surprised that he is still alive, Cait rushes up the hill, carefully avoiding any plants that look the least threatening.  He is hoping to get a better view of whatever is coming his way.

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 7
*Natural Hits:* 5

*Experience:* 3.5
*Saved Experience:* 1
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 26, 2002)

Through the trees at the distance of his vision, Cait sees and Ent type creature coming toward the grove through the trees. Strangely, it doesn't seem to be knocking the trees down but to be melting through them. It looks angry.....

 Wood Elemental CR:10


----------



## Wicht (Jul 26, 2002)

Cait Sith waits atop the hill.  As the tree man comes closer, Cait kneels and bows and makes signs as if he wants to humbly parley instead of fight.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 27, 2002)

Cait hears a voice that seems to come from all around him...

 How dare you slaughter my people and desicrate my grove?


----------



## Wicht (Jul 27, 2002)

"My humble apologies, I did not realize this was a sacred place. Nor did your people stop to inform me before trying to tear my throat out."


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 29, 2002)

The treeman stretches his head to the left in a gesture remeniscent of a tick. his arms come forward an shudder in a kind of seizure...

 i am... it is so confusing... 

the tree snaps in another direction and snarls in a different voice

 you are ... not belong!. .. kill... i  .... arghewheoi! 

the elemental throws his head back and steadies his body

 it has all been so scattered... my mind...... how long has it been since I thought clea-

The elemental snarls and swings his long branchlike arm toward you!

The lizard seeks with the tower; kicks with the roar of the holy ground!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 29, 2002)

Cait Sith, who remembers the craziness of the water elemental, is not to be caught off guard so easily.  Moving to avoid the thrust of the tree spirit, he whips the tip of his spear around, trying to cut the thick hide of the creature.

*The spear cuts the grotto; tracks before the throw of the elements!*


*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 7
*Natural Hits:* 5

*Experience:* 3.5
*Saved Experience:* 1
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 31, 2002)

As Cait strikes the elemental it shakes its head and seems to regain its composure...

 you must help me...  the elemental says...

 Beyond this grove there is another hill...  he gestures somewhere to the south [/color] you must bring me a fruit from the tree that grows there... only that can heal my shattered mind... [/color]

After the elemental manages to get this out his tick returns and he strikes out at Cait again...

The manticore sweeps within the desert; guards against the speed of the sands!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 31, 2002)

Cait Sith says, "I will help you if I may."  However, as the creature seems murderous despite its words, Cait moves quickly to quell its attack and strike it, hopefully into submission.

*Hits Remaining:* 7 

*The spider wounds the pillars; ruthlessly quells the roar of the wind! *yen**


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 1, 2002)

The elemental falls back from Cait's strike... It seems dazed...

(1yen)


----------



## Wicht (Aug 1, 2002)

"Do you surrender?  Can I go and find the fruit you need?"

Cait Sith does not leave his defensive stance as he asks the question.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 2, 2002)

The elemental remains dazed and makes no more aggressive moves...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 5, 2002)

Satisfied that the fight is out of the wood creature, Cait Sith bows and then turns to go south.

"I will find this fruit that you need noble one," says the fighter-mage and he begins to walk south (keeping half an eye on the creature the whole time).


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 8, 2002)

Toward the south the ground becomes difficult and hilly.. the trees become very thick and the forest takes on a dark aspect...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 8, 2002)

Treading cautiously, Cait Sith looks for any signs of hills or fruit trees, preferably in combination with each other.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 9, 2002)

As the trees and brambles get thicker, obscuring most light, Cait approaches an extraordinarily steep hill. It rises at an angle of about 60 degrees. It is about 50 feet tall and is surrounded at the top by a kind of fence. The hill rises far above the trees around it into the sunlight. The sun gleams against the fence and Cait finds it difficult to see anything else....


----------



## Wicht (Aug 9, 2002)

Before climbing the hill, Cait Sith walks around the base of the hill, seeing if there is an easier way up.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 10, 2002)

At the opposite side of the hill there is a steep stone staircase leading up the hill to a gate in the fence. The hill appears almost completely conical....


----------



## Wicht (Aug 10, 2002)

Cait will climb the stairs to the gate and see what he can see.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 12, 2002)

Cait climbs the stairs and stands before the silver gate. Inside the perfectly circular gate is a huge tree, the branches of which  carry fruit that seems to glow. The roots of the tree are visible all throughout the garden. Curled around the tree, apparently asleep, is a hideous reptilian creature which somewhat resembles a giant Iguana...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 13, 2002)

"Classical," mutters Cait Sith to himself as he wonders whether to try stealth or force.  Reasoning that force can always be used if stealth fail but that stealth is no good once force has been employed, Cait tries to quietly open the gate and sneak up to the tree, avoiding stepping on the roots of the tree as he does so.  It seems he has developed a healthy respect for trees as of late.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 14, 2002)

When Cait touches the gate it swings open. Cait begins to hear some kind of ringing or vibration. It is low and hardly noticable but is getting louder....


----------



## Wicht (Aug 14, 2002)

"So much for stealth."

Deciding to try for speed, Cait Sith will attempt to run swiftly to and up the tree.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 14, 2002)

Cait leaps up over the lizard and grasps ahold of the tree trunk. Finally, the beast seems to awaken... It blinks its eyes and looks up toward Cait, watching his next move...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 15, 2002)

"Mind if I take one?" Cait asks the now awake lizard.

Then he reaches out and attempts to grab a fruit from the tree.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 16, 2002)

The lizard doesn't seem to understand you but snaps its teeth!\

The secret foot eliminates the fountain; reduces the rolling of the rodent!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 16, 2002)

Cait Sith leaps at the lizards nose, raining kicks down on the snout.

*The ki-rin rains upon the waterfall; wards off the foray of the lash!*


*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 7
*Natural Hits:* 5

*Experience:* 3.5
*Saved Experience:* 1
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 17, 2002)

Cait's feet land square on top of the lizard's maw as its teeth snap shut on its own tongue!

Guardian Beast

CR: 5
Hits: 6 (now 5)

Master of the Emerald Lizard
Perfect Master of the Emerald Lizard
Poison Tail (Poison Blade)
Lizard Scales (Toughness x1)
Shove


The dagger penetrates the sea; reduces the chaos of the flower!

The beast bites/bites/claws again... its tail has some sort of a barb on it....


----------



## Wicht (Aug 17, 2002)

Drawing his kama, not wanting to loose the initiative, Cait Sith slashes at the creature's mouth![/b]

Hits Remaining: 7

*The kama devours the swamp; protects against the storm of the star! *


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 18, 2002)

Cait slashes at the lizard for 2 hits!

Enraged, the lizard opens his mouth and spits something at Cait

The crab burns the village; removes the offensive of the isle!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 19, 2002)

Instinctively, cait returns fire with a minor blast of arcane energy!

Hits Remaining: 7

*The turtle blasts the city; removes the cut of the ledge! *


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 20, 2002)

Cait's face and chest are sprayed with some sort of corrosive acid, burning into his skin painfully 1 hit

Rearing up, the beast presses it's advantage by swinging it's barbed head toward Cait's vulnerable body!

The grasshopper punches across the hells; fends off the pain of the tides!

 POISON TAIL!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 20, 2002)

As the tail flies at him, Cait Sith attempts to dodge aside and bring a tiger claw blow down ont he creatures head.

Hits Remaining: 6

*The tiger strikes the village; dodges the violence of the elements!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 21, 2002)

The tail jabs into Cait's leg painfully and he immediately loses feeling below his waist!  2 hits!

The lizard races forward and opens its mouth to swallow Cait's legs!

The scythe swims facing the beach; absorbs the descent of the bone!

(3 hits remaining)


----------



## Wicht (Aug 21, 2002)

Cait scoots quickly out of the way, conjuring up a minor wind spell as he moves.

Hits Remaining: 4

*The east wind vanquishes the ocean; guards against the tempest of the storm!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 22, 2002)

Cait manages to jump out the way in time and the beast's jaws snap shut in a loony-toon sort of way. Confused from the ringing in his head, the creature ambles about aimlessly...

The claw swims in the midst of the paradise; grasps the chi of the feline!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 22, 2002)

Cait Sith uses his still numb legs to lash out at the creature with a crane kick.

Hits Remaining: 4

*The crane destroys the paradise; punches by the throw of the tree!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 22, 2002)

Cait again manages to injure the lizard. It collapses, then strikes forward for a desperate attack!

The Emerald Lizard cuts the prairie; scatters the aggression of the lash!

 Perfect Master!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 23, 2002)

With hardly a moment's hesitation, Cait Sith utters an arcane word of power and pushes back the lizard, disrupting its attack.

Hits Remaining: 4

*Shove*


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 24, 2002)

The lizard screams in rage and charges again, mindless of its own safety!

The snake strikes close to the atoll; wards off the assailment of the maze!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 24, 2002)

Cait Sith moves slowly in a defensive parry designed to block fast attacks.

Hits Remaining: 4

*The turtle seeks facing the hells; parries the speed of the cave as it shields the beauty of the cave!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 25, 2002)

Some of the acidic slime from the lizard's maw is sprayed on Cait as he takes one hit!

The unseen panther drops next to the peaks; parts the energy of the maze!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 26, 2002)

As he burns from the spray, Cait Sith bellows in rage and brings his elbows down hard at the creature's head.

Hits Remaining: 3

*The mace mangles the glade; negates the thrust of the spring!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 27, 2002)

The end is not pretty as a mangling never is. The lizard's brains spew out its ears and Cait looks away, sparing us the rest of the details.

He sits amidst the body of the lizard, which had released everything that was pent inside and is now stinking up the idyllic garden.

Cait realizes that with a blade he would be able to skin the lizard and use it's skin as a kind of cloak (providing toughness)

_Cait gains 1 exp_


----------



## Wicht (Aug 27, 2002)

Cait Sith uses his kama to gut and then skin the lizard, keeping the head (minus the brains) intact to work eventually as a hood.  Then if nothing else stops him he picks one of the fruits and heads back to the wood element's hill.

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 8
*Natural Hits:* 5

*Experience:* 4.5
*Saved Experience:* 1
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 28, 2002)

Cait manages to skin the lizard and fashion himself a protective cloak. He grabs the apple and proceeds back to where he left the wood elemental. In the distance, Cait smells burning


----------



## Wicht (Aug 28, 2002)

Cait Sith tries to determine where the burning is coming from...

If from the direction of the wood elemental then Cait will begin running.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 29, 2002)

As Cait runs he sees the roots of the trees around him seeping blood...

Cait runs toward the grove where he met the elemental, which is where the burning is coming from. The grove is aflame. In the midst of it the elemental lies prostrate with flaming arrows sticking out of several parts of his body. Towering over the elemental is Zhang Bao, who thrusts his spear into the elemental's gut!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 29, 2002)

Cait Sith tries to determine if the elemental is still alive and whether it is worth trying to help it at this juncture, or is it beyond help.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 30, 2002)

The elemental's body is jerking to and fro. Zhang Bao draws back his spear and smiles at Cait. 

 Stay out of the way fool! You should have gone back to the base camp by now! Only a hero of my stature has the ability to draw a path across this land!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Seeing the elemental is still alive.  Cait Sith approaches the other warrior.

"Only one of your stature would seek to destroy before healing.  I have retrieved a peice of fruit that has been said to have the power of healing the cares of this powerful spirit.  Hold back your spear until we can see if there might not be another solution."

Cait Sith pulls out the fruit in order to give it to the elemental.  However he keeps an eye on the other warrior in case he must fight to protect the injured creature.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 30, 2002)

Bao rolls back his head and laughs. 

 Do what you will, I care not.

He mounts his horse and gallops away...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 31, 2002)

Without wasting his breath in foolish curses on the other man, though he thinks him, Cait Sith runs to the side of the elemental and tries to give itthe fruit.  If it is too weak to take it, Cait Sith tries to feed the fruit to it.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 31, 2002)

Clarity comes to the elemental's eyes and it seems that he will live, but is too severly injured to do anything but try to recover. Cait sees the trees around him have stopped seeping blood...

 My thanks... young one... now you must help my brothers before it is too late...


----------



## Wicht (Sep 1, 2002)

"Tell me," says Cait Sith, "I have encountered a spirit of water but where are your other brothers located that I might endeavor to help them?"


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 2, 2002)

Seek them further to the east, in the hard rock, the burning sands... i must... rest and recover my strength... 

You see the elemental's fingers and limbs reaching into the ground like roots...


----------



## Wicht (Sep 3, 2002)

Bowing goodbye to the elemental, Cait Sith shoulders his pack and heads east.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 4, 2002)

As Cait walks, he can easily track  Zhang Bao's horse. He apparently galloped through this area quite recklessly, slashing the vegetation out of his way. To the east, the forest thins and the ground becomes hilly. The pass continues between two steep rocky hills


----------



## Wicht (Sep 4, 2002)

Cait Sith hurries towards the pass between the two hills, his eyes looking for landmarks and danger.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 5, 2002)

As Cait walks toward the pass, he realizes that at some point this must have been the bed of a river. It is long dried away by now, but Cait can see that the pass has been cut down by hydrolic force. As he enters the pass, he notices that the rocks overhang somewhat, and the light is lost beneath the ledges. 

To his left, from the shadows, he hears a noise similar to someone clucking their tongue.......


----------



## Wicht (Sep 5, 2002)

"Hello there," calls out Cait politely.

_Looks perfect for an ambush,_ he thinks to himself.

He stops walking and searches for signs or sounds of life other than whatever or whomever is clucking.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 5, 2002)

Cait hears a rustling, then silence. Cait does not see any creatures, but the rock overhangs so much he has difficulty seeing underneath more than a few feet away...


----------



## Wicht (Sep 6, 2002)

Steeling himself against possible attack, Cait Sith slowly enters the shadowy area, determined to find out waht made that noise.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 6, 2002)

As Cait steps forward, he sees that there is a series of caves underneath the ledge. 

To his left he hears the clucking noise again and sees, just out of the corner of his eye, something similar to a snake scurry into one of the caves.

It is difficult to be sure what it was as the light is very dim underneath the ledge...

In addition, it is late afternoon and the sun is beginning to set....


----------



## Wicht (Sep 6, 2002)

Pulling a candle from his backpack and lighting it with an incantation, Cait Sith cautiously enters the same cave the snake like thing went into.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 7, 2002)

The cave is fairly wet, with stelagtites and mites scattered about. The light of the candle reflects strangely from the walls. 

Ahead, Cait can see the tunnel seperates into several directions. To the left, a small tunnel turns downward quite rapidly. The cave continues in front of Cait, but turns of to the left, ending Cait's vision about 10 feet ahead. To the right, the cave turns downward slightly. The right passage seems to be the most damp.

Cold air blows against Cait's face and the candle flickers and nearly goes out...


----------



## Wicht (Sep 7, 2002)

Sheilding his candle with one hand, Cait Sith decides to try the passage in the middle first.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 10, 2002)

The passage curves to the left then opens up into a large room. Cait can hear water dripping in various places. The ceiling quickly becomes so high that Cait can't see the top of it.

To his right, Cait again hears the clucking noise... this time it is answered by another clucking noise from the opposite side....


----------



## Wicht (Sep 10, 2002)

Sensing trouble, Cait Sith places the candle on the ground, anchoring it with hot wax.  Then with his back to the wall, he creeps to his right, his eyes searching the shadows for movement.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 10, 2002)

Cait sees three large centipedes, about 2 meters long each, come forward to the end of the lights. As their feelers twitch, they make clucking noises and pause about 10 feet away from Cait, spread out evenly....


----------



## Wicht (Sep 10, 2002)

Waiting where he is, Cait Sith tries to appraise the centipedes as much as possible.  

He tries to determine if they seem intelligent in any fashion or are they mere insects. (he was after all talking to a tree just a bit ago.)


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 11, 2002)

The centipedes appear to be nothing more than large, aggressive insects... They cluck and scurry closer.....


----------



## Wicht (Sep 11, 2002)

Cait Sith moves a little closer to them, seeing if they will attack or are merely threatening.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 12, 2002)

As Cait approaches all three centipede's strike out!

 Centipede
CR: 1
Poison Fang

1 The oak bashes the village; dodges the foray of the stone!
POISON FANG!

2 The staff breaks the swamp; conceals the energy of the rodent!
POISON FANG!

3 The crab rends the ricefield; conceals the offensive of the iron!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 16, 2002)

Cait Sith closes his eyes and invokes his flare spell, sending blinding light into the room.

*Dirty Trick!*


*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 8
*Natural Hits:* 5

*Experience:* 4.5
*Saved Experience:* 1
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 17, 2002)

The centipede's twitch from the light spell, unused to the brightness....

1: The spear falls in the midst of the peaks as it moves withinthe Spring of Life; dodges the descent of the maze and tranquilly guards against the efforts of the bird!

2: The blizzard swims through the cemetery; redirects the terror of the garden!

3: The west wind sings from the ravine; leaps over the thrust of the lash!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 17, 2002)

Moving swiftly to counter attack, Cait Sith moves to attack the centipede in the middle.

*Hits:* 8

At centipede 2: *The crab fiercely assails the wastelands; conceals the storm of the grave!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 17, 2002)

Cait bashes the centipede's head in, yet the first one manages to prick Cait in the ankle for 1 hit

1: The chain strikes across the clearing; conceals the roar of the sands!

3:The staff sweeps over the shrine; avoids the rising of the ledge!
POISON FANG!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 18, 2002)

Cait Sith daringly moves straight at the poisonous bite of the third centipede, trying to strike a killing blow before it can hit.

*Hits:* 7

At centipede 3: *The lightning flies in the midst of the grotto; redirects the pain of the flower!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 18, 2002)

Cait manages to crush another centipede... the other begins to scuttle away.....


----------



## Wicht (Sep 18, 2002)

Cait Sith tries to land a blow before the other can escape.

*Hits:* 7

At centipede 1: *The cherry blossom demolishes the city; wards off the slash of the pole!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 18, 2002)

The mantis flies near the dungeon; negates the gaze of the barrens!

The centipede scuttles away into the shadows. Cait gains .5 exp

The chamber is again silent, the only sound is the occasional drop of water falling to the floor of the cavern.....


----------



## Wicht (Sep 18, 2002)

Cait Sith examines the room further to see if there are other exits from it other than the one he entered.


*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 9
*Natural Hits:* 6

*Experience:* 0
*Saved Experience:* 2
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano  

Spent 4 experience on lightning and volcano and saved 1 experience


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 19, 2002)

The cavernous chamber isn't exactly what one would call a "room". From where Cait stands, he can't see the far end of the room... The are any number of cracks or small passages heading off to who knows where....


----------



## Wicht (Sep 19, 2002)

Not sure how far he wishes to explore, cait Sith decides to first backtrack and examine the other two tunnels nearer the entrance.  Retrieving his candle, he makes his way back through the opening he came in and chooses the slightly damp passage that twists its way down.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 20, 2002)

Sorry, not clear if you are going down the steep passage on the left or the damp passage on the right _

To the left, a small tunnel turns downward quite rapidly. The cave continues in front of Cait, but turns of to the left, ending Cait's vision about 10 feet ahead. To the right, the cave turns downward slightly. The right passage seems to be the most damp._


----------



## Wicht (Sep 21, 2002)

Sorry.

The right passage was the one in mind.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 22, 2002)

Cait continues down the path for several minutes. The air becomes very humid an dthe floor and walls are very slippery. The tunnel begins to turn downward at a steeper angle....


----------



## Wicht (Sep 22, 2002)

His curiousity aroused, Cait Sith carefully and as gracefully as possible, inches further down the damp tunnel


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 23, 2002)

As Cait walks, something grabs at his leg from behind!

The northstar scatters the well; parries the rising of the river!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 23, 2002)

Startled, Cait Sith does the first thing that comes to mind, he flips forward, kicking out with his leg and attempting to roll in such a way as to see his attacker.

*The lizard flips near the foothills; scatters the rolling of the abomination!*


*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 9
*Natural Hits:* 6

*Experience:* 0
*Saved Experience:* 2
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 24, 2002)

Cait manages to kick in the head of the centipede. You are not sure if this is the one the escaped or a different one

_Cait gains .5 exp_

Cait isn't sure, but it seems that further down the tunnel there is a dim, greenish glow....


----------



## Wicht (Sep 24, 2002)

"Hmm, a glow, how interesting." Cait Sith murmurs to himself, once more his curiosity piqued.  Still moving cautiously, he continues to inch forward down the tunnel.

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 9
*Natural Hits:* 6

*Experience:* 0.5
*Saved Experience:* 2
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 24, 2002)

Cait walks forward for a while and the path seems to widen and level out. The glow remains steady; dim but consistant. It is almost ambient. After walking for another few minutes, Cait splashes into cold water....


----------



## Wicht (Sep 24, 2002)

Cait stops and examines his surroundings.  Is the water simply puddles, a small pond, or an underground stream?  Is there a shore line to the water?  How wide is the tunnel at this point?  These and other questions occupy his mind.

If the water is not too deep and there is no other way around it, he will slowly press forth.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 24, 2002)

Cait is standing on a kind of beach. TThe tunnel opens up right in front of a kind of pool (the water is stationary). The green glow seems to be coming from the water. He could go left or right , but the area between the water and the wall of the cave is quite narrow.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 25, 2002)

Being cautious, Cait Sith places his candle on the ground, away from the edge of the water and then, curious as to what is causing the glow, he slip into the water for a better view.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 26, 2002)

As Cait begins to step in he feels the icy cold of the water. It quickly brings his foot close to numbness...

Apparently, there is something below the waves, quite a distance away, that is dimly lit with a green glow.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 26, 2002)

Deciding not to risk freezing to death, Cait Sith retrieves his candle and decides to skirt the edge of the water, going to the left.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 27, 2002)

The whole cavern feels strange and uncanny. The green glow from the water seems to burn into Cait's eyes long after he looks away. After he walks left along the lake for awhile he notices several small tunnels similar to the one Cait entered from. Cait manages to memorize how far he has gone, to avoid taking the wrong tunnel out and becoming lost....


----------



## Wicht (Sep 27, 2002)

Cait Sith enters the tunnel to the immediate left from the one he first entered the pool room.  Cautiously he proceeds to see where it leads.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 27, 2002)

The tunnel opens into another chamber. The floors and walls are covered with some kind of sticky, viscous substance. in the distance, he hears the clucking similar to the other centipedes, but of a lower pitch....


----------



## Wicht (Sep 27, 2002)

Cait Sith enters into the chamber cautiously.  He looks for other openings into the room and also for the source of the noise.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 27, 2002)

The room is dark and shadows seem to cling to the corners and wall despite Cait's candle. In the dark, he notices several glowing green orbs (he realizes they are most likely eyes). There are several pairs or else a very few are moving around quickly. As Cait steps forward his toe strikes something on the ground. Looking down, Cait sees it is a skull.

When Cait looks back up the eyes are gone. The room is compeletly silent and (as far as Cait can tell) empty.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 27, 2002)

Cait bends down and picks up the skull, discerning its origin if possible.  

Then, he will continue his exploration of the room, in particular paying attention to the walls for other possible exits.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 28, 2002)

THe skull is in bad condition. The bone has been eaten away and smoothed by something. It doesn't look like the normal ravages of time. 

Exploring the room. Cait gets himself covered in the sticky substance. After a few moments of touching his skin, it begins to itch.

There are several small parts of the cave which head off into the darkness.... It seems that most are heading up, away from the lake


----------



## Wicht (Sep 28, 2002)

Careful not to touch anymore of the stick stuff, CAit Sith picks the first tunnel on the left going up and proceeds in that direction.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 29, 2002)

Cait follows this path for quite a while. At first it twists and turns, up and down. Cait isn't sure if it is natural or not. Eventually, the path straightens out and heads -steeply- upwards. After walking for about 20 minutes, he feels a fresh breeze. In the distance, he can see a faint light. Apparently this tunnel leads out of the mountains. Where, Cait cannot say.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 30, 2002)

Cait Sith follows the tunnel to its end to see if he can determine his location.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 30, 2002)

The tunnel opens up high in the mountains. Cait can survey the area below him. Apparently he has come through the valley and come out on the other side! Before him, a desert wasteland spreads, until it is lost in the mist...


----------



## Wicht (Oct 1, 2002)

Making a note to himself to remember this path if necessary. Cait Sith turns back and heads all the way back into the cave room with the lake.  Then following the wall he goes to the next passage and takes it.


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2002)

The next passage continues for a short distance, then ends in a shear cliff face. A large stalag(t?)ite hangs from the roof of the cave. Cait's skin is now constantly itchy and is turning red and sore.


----------



## Wicht (Oct 8, 2002)

Deciding he needs to do something about this poison, Cait Sith heads to the lake and tries to wash off the poison in the water.


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 10, 2002)

The water is extremely cold. Cait wades out until he is thigh deep and begins to wash off the areas that itch. However, it doesn't seem to help much. As Cait is watching, something moves in front of the green crystal below the water, obscuring it for half a second...


----------



## Wicht (Oct 10, 2002)

When he has washed as well as he is able, Cait Sith returns to exploring the tunnels out of the room.  This time he will go to the third tunnel over from the one he first came in.  If he sees anymore of the poisonous sticky substance he will avoid it like the plague.


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 11, 2002)

Cait continues up the third tunnel for about 5 minutes. At this point, the tunnel becomes smaller and if Cait wants to continue he'll have to crawl


----------



## Wicht (Oct 11, 2002)

Caution and curiosity war within Cait Sith and eventually curiosity wins.  He gets down and crawls through the tunnel, determined to stop only if it gets narrower, at which point he promises himself he will turn around.


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 11, 2002)

Cait continues forward slowly for about another ten feet. 

The passage has a sharp lip, which is difficult to get past.
On the other side, Cait feels a breeze. He can tell that following the small opening, it widens to another large cavern.


----------



## Wicht (Oct 11, 2002)

Seeing he can go no further, Cait Sith backs up until he can stand and then he goes back, determined to try the fourth passage.

Somewhere he feels, there should be a clue as to what is in the water.


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 11, 2002)

The fourth passage is too small to enter. Apparently, along the walls from this point there are a number of small circular holes about 2 foot in radius, scattered about the remainder of the beach wall.


----------



## Wicht (Oct 11, 2002)

Cait Sith, seeing little other alternative at the present, decides to leave the pool room.  He goes back up the tunnel he first came in and then, passing the tunnel leading outside, he will continue on into the small tunnel that goes rapidly down.


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 12, 2002)

The tunnel widens out and soon Cait is scaling down the side of a large cavern. From behind him, in the darkness, he hears what sounds like blades clashing together. Cait panicks for a second as he is using both of his hands to climb downward and he isn't sure how far he is from the bottom. 

Make a defense move please

The chain viciously scatters the clearing; negates the quickening of the spring and wards off the stab of the ledge!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 12, 2002)

*The lightning invades the fountain; grasps the speed of the horn!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 13, 2002)

Cait feels something akin to a needle pierce through his back  1 hit. In agony, his hands slip from his hand-holds. He must make another move to try to regain balance and, if possible, land without injuring himself further.


----------



## Wicht (Oct 15, 2002)

*The phoenix slides close to the waterfall and cuts the fortification; leaps close to the storm of the lash!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 16, 2002)

Cait manages to roll out of his fall to avoid being further injured. As he removes the spike from his back, he sees that it is a long metallic sliver.

He hears noises like knives being sharpened and the clashing of arms coming toward him from inside the dark cave.


----------



## Wicht (Oct 16, 2002)

Calmly but swiftly, Cait Sith lights another candle to set on the floor and then adopts a defensive stance.


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 16, 2002)

In the distance, the light of the candle glints upon a metallic monstrosity which approaches Cait. It is made of a thousand swords, or perhaps metal melting into a human form; Cait isn't sure.

It swings an arm over its head and more slivers of metal come flying towards Cait.

The raven spins with the tundra; silences the throw of the feline!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 16, 2002)

Filled with a slight sense of dread at the sight, Cait Sith nevertheless pulls out his spear and seeks to find whether the 'creature' is vulnerable.

*The spear seeks below the canyon; parts the beauty of the reptile!*

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 9
*Natural Hits:* 6

*Experience:* 0.5
*Saved Experience:* 2
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 16, 2002)

I have to go dig out the stats for the 

 Metal Elemental


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 20, 2002)

Wicht: Do you have a list of all the attack modes and modifiers? My metal elemental was made before the generator got changed and some of its masteries might not even exist anymore.


----------



## Wicht (Oct 22, 2002)

The modifiers are listed in the YB rules.  I do not have a list of the styles and locations.  I usually just end up clicking through the generator till I find one I want to use as a power.


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 27, 2002)

((WIcht, sorry bout the delay. I just started a new job this past week. I'm sure you know how it is))

Cait feels metal slivers piercing into his chest and lung for 1 hit!

 Metal Elemental

CR: 10
Perfect Master of the Emerald Sword
Master of the Spear
Expert of the Scythe
Expert of the Dagger
Student of the Chain
Student of the Kama
Poison Blade (x2)
Fist of Fury



The adomination approaches... and an arm made of shields and broken spears swings toward Cait...

The turtle eliminates the cliff; parts the descent of the barrens!

Poison Blade!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 30, 2002)

Filled with even more dread, Cait nevertheless attempts to retaliate for the injury.

Hits: 8

*The snake decimates the rapids; parts the punch of the grave!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 30, 2002)

Cait manages to strike out at the creature for 1 hit but he isn't sure whether it actually injured the elemental or not

The snake slides from the ruins; shields against the assailment of the body so fast that it negates the foray of the maze!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 30, 2002)

Trying to regain some of his confidence, Cait Sith draws his sword and attacks with it.

Hits: 8

*The sword silences the temple; silences the kick of the insect!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 1, 2002)

As soon as Cait attacks he realizes that he has made a tactical error. The sword goes completely through the elemental, but it doesn't even seem to notice. Taking advantage of Cait's surprise, the Elemental lashes out, striking for one hit!

THe elemental attacks again!

The southern cross destroys the brush; dodges the throw of the iron!
FIST OF FURY
The phoenix dances higher than the castle; scatters the touch of the garden!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 1, 2002)

Cait Sith instinctively invokes his push spell and knocks the elemental backwards!

Hits: 7

*Shove!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 1, 2002)

The monstrosity falls backward in a great cacophony of screetching, bending, and snapping metal. When the elemental pulls itself up again, it lets loose a terrible scream worse than nails on 1000 blackboards

The cherry blossom appears close to the brush; parts the speed of the star!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 2, 2002)

Seeing that it is still moving a little slower, Cait Sith tries speed.  Muttering a minor spell to make his fists more resilient to pain he punches the metal monster.

Hits: 7

* The fist rains upon the dungeon; scatters the cut of the mire!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 3, 2002)

Curiously, using his fists proves a more effective way to attack the creature than using weapons, and Cait strikes for 1 hit.

The elemental responds by quickly whipping its arm toward Cait's head, obviously intending to decapitate him.

The claw quickly quells the canyon; quells the efforts of the tree!


(the reason I asked how to make it more fun is just because i want it to be as fun as it can be. If you think it is fun to attack lots of little monsters, or big monsters like the elementals, or what type of riddles or problems i should include, or if you really like pirates or something)


----------



## Wicht (Nov 5, 2002)

Seeing that his fist attack was successful, Cait unleashes a mighty kick

Hits: 7

*The foot obliterates the shrine; parts the push of the wood!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 6, 2002)

Cait's attack succeeds again
The elemental responds:

The tiger sweeps from the glade; parts the assailment of the elements!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 6, 2002)

Cait smiles as his confidence floods back to him.  Hefting his hammer he decides to smash the elemental as hard as he can.

"Fie on you for striking me without provocation!" says the warrior

Hits: 7

*The avenging hammer removes the well; leaps over the aggression of the farm!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 7, 2002)

Cait manages to strike the elemental again. The only response to his challenge is a sound akin to a modem connecting issuing from the creatures head. It causes a great pain in Cait's head.

The fox tumbles near the ravine; reduces the blood of the flower!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 7, 2002)

Cait Sith's smile gets bigger and his confidence even stronger as he easily deflects the fox style attack and striked the elemental a crushing blow.

Hits: 7

*The tiger crushes the atoll; dominates the slash of the river!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 8, 2002)

Furious, the elemental swings at Cait again!

Hits: 5

The ferocious crab vanquishes the island; dodges the pain of the bird!

POISON BLADE!

(Do you have your story hour on a .doc? If so could you email it to me? jmolenda@albion.edu)


----------



## Wicht (Nov 8, 2002)

Hoping the flash spell works against the thing, Cait Sith stops its attack with a dazzling display of pyrotechnical lights.

Hits: 7

*Dirty Trick!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 8, 2002)

All out of tricks, Cait Sith adopts the stance of the Southern Cross and strikes.

Hits: 7

*The southern cross dominates the ocean; absorbs the roar of the bone!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 9, 2002)

The Emerald Sword poetically charges the ruins; redirects the pain of the venom!

A beam of green light strikes Cait from the heart of the elemental doing....

1, 2, 3, 4 hits?


----------



## Wicht (Nov 9, 2002)

Ouch - 4 hits... however, since I just leveled this seems like a great time for FATE to step in 

*Fated!*

The beam of light reflects off of a small metal button on cait Sith's tunic.  The button melts, and Cait feels a great deal of heat on his skin, but the majority of the beam flies off elsewhere.

Knowing he will not be as lucky again, Cait Sith adopts the spider stance and attacks.

Hits: 7

*The spider quells the cemetery; scatters the pain of the abomination!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 10, 2002)

The elemental stands in disbelief, having obviously expected Cait to be little more than a quivering pile of jelly.

The mace parts the rapids; parries the onslaught of the ledge!

Cait manages to strike the elemental again! 

Hits: 4


----------



## Wicht (Nov 10, 2002)

Cait Sith conjures forth a small ball of fire and sends it at the elemental

Hits: 7

*The crab burns the ruins; parries the aggression of the wood!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 10, 2002)

The elemental manages to strike Cait and immediately attacks again...

The lotus blossom charges the shrine; conceals the rising of the feline!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 10, 2002)

Noting that the hammer worked once, Cait Sith decides to use it again.

Hits: 6

*The hammer wracks the city; defends against the throw of the spring!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 11, 2002)

Cait's defense proves decisive as he strikes the elemental again.

Hits: 3

The nunchaku falls on top of the forest; absorbs the storm of the venom!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 11, 2002)

Changing tactics, Cait Sith leaps high into the air, attempting to plant a kick atop the thing. 

Hits: 6

*The fang leaps near the clouds; shields against the foray of the river!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 11, 2002)

The elemental manages to strike Cait again. It follows up with a brutal attack

The staff obliterates the bluff; averts the throw of the wind!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 11, 2002)

"ouch."

"Perhaps a little shock will do the trick," says Cait Sith as he casts a minor electrical spell. 

Hits: 5

*The lightning slashes before the cliff; protects against the cut of the grass!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 12, 2002)

The elemental proves difficult to hit as it  strikes Cait again.

The rat vanquishes the ruins and invades the ledge; shields the slash of the maze!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 12, 2002)

"ouch again."

Once more starting to worry, Cait Sith desperately charges the elemental. 

Hits: 4

*The oak assails the pillars; defends against the quickening of the mountain!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 12, 2002)

Cait barely manages to strike the elemental while avoiding  the swing of the elemental's blades. Whatever loose hair Cait may have had has been sliced off!

With this hit the elemental seems to turn into liquid. It flops to the floor of the cave and approaches Cait like a formless slime.

The mantis swims facing the paradise; grasps the motion of the ledge!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 12, 2002)

Sensing weakness, Cait decides to try his dagger. 

Hits: 4

*The dagger slashes underneath the beach; dodges the stab of the isle!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 13, 2002)

The slime backs away from the dagger as Cait hits the elemental for  2 hits 

As it is defeated a lance of metal strikes out directly at Cait's abdomen

The spear eliminates the ocean; parries the offensive of the grass!

Cait gains 2 exp


----------



## Wicht (Nov 13, 2002)

Instead of moving to dodge, Cait attempts to deflect the attacks.

*The rat scatters the shrine; conceals the throw of the reptile!*

************************************

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 9
*Natural Hits:* 6

*Experience:* 2.5
*Saved Experience:* 2
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 14, 2002)

The spear shatters.

Before Cait the metallic slime remains, pulsating but making no more aggressive moves


----------



## Wicht (Nov 14, 2002)

Wincing from soreness, Cait Sith kneels before the fallen elemental and tries once more to speak to it.

"Honored One, I apoligize for hurting you.  If there is any way to aid you, please let me know."


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 14, 2002)

Bubbles pop on the surface of the elemental and as each one does a single word hisses out...

The waters have been poisoned... I am a slave to the green sword....


----------



## Wicht (Nov 14, 2002)

"Tell me while you can - How may I defeat this green sword?"


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 15, 2002)

You must... bring it here.... and... slay me with it....


----------



## Wicht (Nov 15, 2002)

"Teach me how may I acquire the greensword and I will fulfill your request."


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 16, 2002)

The elemental makes no further reply...

Although Cait is unaware, outside the stars align in favor of the plain north-west of the Desert of Gems on the morning of the lightning.

Favored Styles: Lightning, Plains, Desert, Gem modifiers

Now that the stress of the battle is over, Cait is again distracted by the itching, which has spread over his body. The only place that isn't itching are his arms, which have begun to break out into several small sores...


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

Somewhat worried by the itching, Cait Sith looks for ways out of the room he is in.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 16, 2002)

(i'll be here for a while if you want to do a bunch of rapid postings)

Apparently, Cait can only attempt to scramble back up the wall he fell down.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

just going to bed actually

Cait climbs out of the room and heads back to the underground lake.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 16, 2002)

(heh, that's what we get for living on opposite sides of the globe)

Cait makes his way back to the underground lake. As before he can see a green glow eminating from the bottom....


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

Cait Sith calls out, "Green Sword!"

He sees if this draws a response.  If it does not he will see if the water is still too cold to enter.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

The water is extremely cold but Cait could try to enter, he will just be risking hypothermia. 

Here is how I will work being underwater. Cait can stay underwater for a number of rounds equalling his number of natural hits times 2. It will take 1 round to approach whatever is making the green glow and 1 round to return. If Cait is attacked while underwater and fails to defeat his enemy before these rounds run out then he will be forced to retreat from the battle to return to the surface to get air.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

"Cold water, itchy skin, I'm gonna need a healer," complains Cait Sith as he enters the water to try and retrieve the sword.  Muttering fire spells under his breath to keep himself warm he dives under the water and attempts to swim out to the green glow.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

Round 1: Cait dives underwater, which immediately shocks his body with its cold. However, as he dives down toward the green glow, the water becomes more warm. First, less cold, then lukewarm, then, when about ten feet from the glow it begins to get hot. Through the water Cait can see a green glowing crystalline sword which appears to be thrust into the bottom of the pool. Where the sword enters the bottom, some kind of green slime pours out of the rocks. The green sword is almost too bright to look at directly, and after Cait looks away he can still see bright red afterimages in his vision.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

Cait swims directly at the sword, trying to make sure he does not touch the green slime.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

Round 2: The water around the sword becomes almost exponentially hotter the closer Cait gets. Cait must make an attack to see if he flinches back!

The EMERALD VOLCANO bows underneath the castle; absorbs the chaos of the mountain!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

*The thunder invades the canyon; scatters the throw of the cave!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

ROUND 3: Cait grasps the hilt of the sword (taking 1 hit damage in the process). As soon as he grasps the sword he feels an incredible burning sensation and the itches all over his body increase in amplitude. At the same time, Cait feels like some kind of heat has gone up his arm from the sword, through his chest and up into his brain. He is immediately filled with a terrible mental anguish. From all directions Cait hears a voice

KNEEL 

(edit: forgot to post THIS)The lizard kicks from the atoll; grasps the assailment of the pole!


The Green Sword
Will: 5
Yen factor: 4
Possessions: The Green Sword (Sword +4, grants wielder Unholy Strike)


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

Resisting the urge to scream, Cait Sith fights back against the swords will.

*The staff splits the orchard; defends against the edge of the ice!*


************************************

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 9
*Natural Hits:* 6

*Experience:* 2.5
*Saved Experience:* 2
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

The Sword's defense proves superior and Cait feels himself beginning to kneel.
Cait hears the sound of maniacal laughing in his head...

The claw thrusts the desert; shreds the assailment of the club!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

Cait continues to fight.

*The unicorn spins atop the glacier as it flies next to the crevice; dodges the beauty of the flame!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

ROUND 5: Cait manages to temporarily break free from the Sword's mental compulsions. In his brain he hears a mental scream of rage and a pain in his head that makes him want to die


 DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE 
The cherry blossom angrily assails the swamp; dominates the push of the mire!

Will: 4


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

Putting his effort into a mental defense, Cait continues to try and dominate the sword before he drowns.

*The blizzard removes the rapids; shreds the blood of the bone and fends off the violence of the canine!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

ROUND 6: Cait manages to straighten completely up and begins to pull the sword out of the rock. Strangely, the sword is completely silent, although the physical and mental pain continue.

WILL: 3
The manticore aggresively decimates the ricefield; delicately defends against the blood of the blade!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

*Wondering if the sword is up to something Cait continues to pull.

The tsunami scourges the pillars; scatters the quickening of the venom!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

ROUND 7: The sword has now almost been pulled free. 

YOU CANNOT DEFEAT ME. YOU WILL BE MY SLAVE. I WILL NEVER SERVE YOU.

Will: 2

The ki-rin flies upon the foothills; defends against the touch of the barrens!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

Smiling to himself as he sees success on the horizon he continues to pull.

*The scythe devours the clouds; fends off the violence of the fortification!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

ROUND 8: THe sword screams in rage as the last of it is on the verge of coming out

It releases what seems like the remainder of its energy in an attempt to overwhelm Cait

Will: 1

YOU CANNOT DEFEAT ME

The spear overwhelms the plain; silences the push of the wind!

((
And since I didn't know about modifier bonuses We'll say this sword gives +4 to sword moves, +2 to emerald moves, and grants the wielder Unholy Strike
))


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

Knowing he has little more time before he runs out of breath, Cait Sith tries to scatter the mental assualt upon him.

*The northstar appears by the tower; scatters the energy of the farm!* 

Its been fun tonight but now I am off to bed


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

The sword manages to hold on for another round...

ROUND 9: The west wind dodges atop the tombs; protects against the motion of the wood!

(g'nite!)


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

*The mace illuminates the city; parries the stab of the storm!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 18, 2002)

ROUND 10: Cait slips the sword out from the ground. It immediately goes dark and silent, as though it were nothing more than a sword made out of some strange material. Cait's lungs are starting to burn quite badly. Looking at the palm of his hand he can see that the skin has been blackened (3rd degree burns).

Cait gains .5 exp and the sword.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 18, 2002)

Cait Sith swims back to shore and rest for a moment before heading back to the cave with the metal elemental.


************************************

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 9
*Natural Hits:* 6

*Experience:* 3
*Saved Experience:* 2
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
Emerald Sword (+4 Sword, +2 Emerald, Unholy Strike)
Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword (x2)
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 20, 2002)

Cait's head breaks through the water and he takes in a deep breath. As he is wading out of the water he feels something constrict around his ankle!

The turtle seeks before the prairie; defends against the drive of the sickle! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 20, 2002)

Still clutching the sword, Cait Sith swings down at the thing grasping his ankle.

*The raven carves the beach as it slides atopthe Snowy Wastes; protects against the throw of the bird!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 20, 2002)

Whatever grabbed Cait lets quickly lets go. Cait can see something dark moving in the pool below, away from him....

Cait gains .5 exp


----------



## Wicht (Nov 20, 2002)

Cait Sith heads back to the cave with the metal elemental, reminding himself to be more careful descending into the elemental's room.


************************************

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 9
*Natural Hits:* 6

*Experience:* 3.5
*Saved Experience:* 2
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
Emerald Sword (+4 Sword, +2 Emerald, Unholy Strike)
Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x5), sword (x2)
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 20, 2002)

The elemental is unchanged from the time that Cait left.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 20, 2002)

Cait Sith draws the emerald sword and gripping it firmly, he plunges it down at the elemental.

*The snake drops near the cavern; shields against the drive of the insect!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 21, 2002)

The sword almost leaps from Cait's hands in apparent eagerness to smite the elemental. The elemental cries in a mixture of pain and release, and slowly evaporates (or melts into the rock, Cait isn't sure)


----------



## Wicht (Nov 21, 2002)

"Now to the land of sand," murmurs Cait Sith to himself.  Climbing out of the elemental's cavern room, Cait Sith wonders whether it would be better to take the pass or go through the caves as he already had once.  He decides finally to go via the pass and see where that leads first, knowing he can always come back and retrace his steps.  With that thought in mind he seeks to exit the caves and continue on as he had before the noise had drawn him inside.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 21, 2002)

Cait makes his way out of the caves without a problem. He sees no more centipede creatures on his way out. Cait stands underneath the ridge of rock in the thin passage....


----------



## Wicht (Nov 22, 2002)

Turning to the east Cait Sith continues on his way.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 23, 2002)

As Cait leaves the this pass, he enters a wasteland. He can see a ring of mountains extending outward from either direction like a caldera. In front, Cait sees sand whipping around. It is difficult to see far in any particular direction. The sand is ruddy in color. Cait notices that his sores have begun to heal and the itching gone away, but the palm of his hand where he grasped the sword is still blackened. 

Cait continues east for a few hours until he is in the midst of a dust storm. In the distance he hears a call, though he can't hear what the voice is saying...


----------



## Wicht (Nov 23, 2002)

"Any direction is good when one does not know where one is going," says Cait Sith and he heads towards the voice, shielding his eyes in an attempt to see better.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 23, 2002)

In the distance Cait can see a small, childlike figure. It is crying and yelling for help


----------



## Wicht (Nov 25, 2002)

Cait Sith hurries forward, straining to see what is wrong with the child.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 25, 2002)

How close do you approach?


----------



## Wicht (Nov 26, 2002)

just close enough to tell what exactly is happening, after which Cait will reevaluate the speed and direction in which he wants to move.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 26, 2002)

When Cait gets abou 20 feet away, he can see that there is a little girl sinking slowly into the sand...


----------



## Wicht (Nov 27, 2002)

"Rope, rope, I knew I should have brought rope," worries Cait Sith as he watches the girl. 

"Don't worry," he calls out in what he hopes is a reassuring voice, looking desperately around for some way to help.

Then he has an idea.  He mutters his words of magic and tries his shove spell on the girl, trying to aim so as to propel her backwards and not further down.

*Shove!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 27, 2002)

Cait's idea is good, but it doesn't work in this situation... The girl continues to sink until only her head is above the sand...


----------



## Wicht (Nov 30, 2002)

"Do you have any suggestions?" calls out Cait as he looks around for a way to help the girl.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 2, 2002)

The head disappears into the sand....


----------



## Wicht (Dec 3, 2002)

How fast was the girl sinking?  Was it slow enough that if someone jumped in and was able to pull her up that she would still be alive or was she sinking to fast for there to be any hope?


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 4, 2002)

She was sinking "cinematically", IE there was still hope


----------



## Wicht (Dec 4, 2002)

Well, if she was sinking that slow and assuming she has not had time to "drown" yet...

The instant the girls head goes under the sand, Cait Sith, feeling very heroic, but also very foolish, leaps in besides where she was and calmly reaches down to try and grab her.  At the same time he tries to swim through the sand.

*The mantis tramples the shrine; parts the quickening of the sands!*


For what its worth I did not fish for the move, it was the first generated but I find it quirky it would mention sand.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 5, 2002)

The sword speaks on top of the dungeon; shields against the storm of the elements!

Cait manages to grab the girls arm and slowly drags her out of the sand. They lie there for a few moments panting and getting their breath back.

 "Thank you" , says the girl "I have lost my way from my people and have been wandering in this wasteland for days. I didn't notice this patch of quicksand. Do you have any water? Could you help me find my people?"

The girl smiles shyly and waits for your response. Her face has been badly sunburned and is obviously suffering from dehydration. Her clothes are ripped and torn, and are covered with quicksand. She looks about 15.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 5, 2002)

"You can have some of my water and food," says Cait Sith and he puts actions to his words.  In addition to food he offers her his blanket from his bedroll as a 'cloak' to wear for protection from the sun and sand.  

As she eats, he questions her about 'her people' in an effort to find out where she came from exactly.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 5, 2002)

My people are from far to the west, outside the edges of the empire. We serve no one but ourselves...", she says proudly and defiantly  "We make our living by trading rare objects only found in the land of the khans to the west. The king of this land, Meng Huo, heard about the power of some of these objects and desired to purchase them to aid in his fight against the tyrannical Director-General. Unfortunately, while passing through this accursed valley," She waves her arms around in disgust we were immediately set upon by all kinds of dangers. Long story short, I became seperated from the caravan. I'm not sure where they are now. Hopefully, they have made their way toward the camp of Meng Huo's army to the south..."


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 5, 2002)

In Cait's mind he hears a voice

 The girl lies. Kill her.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 5, 2002)

"Most interesting," says Cait Sith, "I can help you travel south, but first I must do something in these wastelands.  Tell me, have you seen signs of a powerful elemental spirit dwelling in the burning sands?"


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 5, 2002)

"Our mullah warned us that a demonic spirit haunted these wastes, but luckily i didn't run into it. Perhaps when we find the caravan you will be able to learn more from him."


----------



## Wicht (Dec 5, 2002)

"Very Well, I will accompany you south to see if we might perchance find your people."

Cait orients himself with the sun and then starts south.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 6, 2002)

Cait and the girl (whose name is Yari) continue south for about a day. Looking to his right, Cait can see the high mountains of the pass of death. He isn't sure if this wasteland is part of the pass or on the other side of it. The sandstorm continues intermittently, but when the wind is calm Cait see that to the left (east) the wasteland is strewn with large boulders, as though a great giant hurdled them randomly about. Occasionally, Cait hears a voice in his head urging him to slay the girl and not to trust her. As night falls on the second day Cait sees a line of dust rising from along the south eastern horizon.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 6, 2002)

As night falls and they make camp, Cait keeps his eye on the south-east horizon, wondering if the line of dust he sees is another storm.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 7, 2002)

The night passes uneventfully. It is now the dawn of the east wind.

When Cait wakes, he notices the the line of dust closer. 

When Yari stirs from her slumber she looks toward the dust "That may be the caravan!" she exclaims


----------



## Wicht (Dec 7, 2002)

"We shall hope so," says Cait with a smile and he breaks camp and sets a course in the direction of the rising dust.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 8, 2002)

As Cait approaches the line of dust he sees that it is indeed the caravan of which Yari spoke. They greet her warmly. She tells everyone the story of how you saved her from certain death. The members of the caravan praise your bravery. There are over 100 people here all told. Cait has the opportunity to buy and sell things at this point if he wishes....


----------



## Wicht (Dec 10, 2002)

When he finds out that the caravan is willing to buy some of the things he is carrying, Cait sells the five daggers and two extra swords he has been carrying for a total of 7 yen.  

Then with 6 of the yen he buys an envenomed scythe.

After which he attempts to ask whether or not anyone might have information regarding the elemental that dwells in the sands.


************************************

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 9
*Natural Hits:* 6

*Experience:* 3.5
*Saved Experience:* 2
*Yen:*  1

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
Emerald Sword (+4 Sword, +2 Emerald, Unholy Strike)
Envenomed Scythe (+1 to scythe, spider, scorpion)
Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 10, 2002)

The mullah of the tribe:

 We are merely travellers in this area, and so I am not as familiar with the spirits here as I might be elsewhere. However, it is strange that you ask of this spirit. Not more than two nights ago we broke bread with another traveller wielding a bright spear who was also interested what he called "the demon of the wild". We have just recently returned from the fortress of the King Meng Huo, off further East and South. His scholars told us of the rough spirits of this land and told us to stay away from them. According to the wise men, there is a wandering whirlwind of fire that roams this desert, consuming any life that stays in one place for too long. This is what we told the warrior of the spear, and beyond that I cannot help you more in this issue...


----------



## Wicht (Dec 10, 2002)

Cait Sith thanks the mullah for the information and hearing that his rival has a headstart does not delay very long (pausing only to refill on food and water) before taking a polite leave of his hosts.  

He heads back the way he came, into the burning sands, looking for this spirit of fire.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 10, 2002)

As night falls Cait sees a small fire in the distance....


----------



## Wicht (Dec 11, 2002)

"That could be a camp or that could be a spirit of fire," says Cait to himself.  Deciding to walk a bit through the darkness, Cait Sith postpones his rest for a few hours as he works to get closer to the flames.  

"Perhaps it would be better to walk at night searching for fire and sleep during the hot day," muses Cait with a grin as he starts making plans on how to search for fire in the desert.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 12, 2002)

As he approaches the fire he sees that there is a figure wrapped up in a blanket sitting before it. (it's cold in the desert at night!)


----------



## Wicht (Dec 12, 2002)

As quietly as possible, Cait Sith creeps closer to the fire, trying to make out the figure better.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 13, 2002)

Cait can't really tell who the figure is because the form si obscured by the blanket.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 13, 2002)

Deciding that politeness will rule him, Cait Sith hollers towards the figure, "Hello there, mind if a fellow traveler shares your fire?"


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 14, 2002)

"Not at all..", says the figure, which turns toward Cait and then starts. 

"You again? Well, perhaps it is just as well. My horse has died, I have little food left, and I am here waiting for the spirit of the sands to find me."

The figure pulls back his hood and you recognize Zhang Bao.

As soon as you realize who it is, you feel a strong compulsion to attack Zhang. Do you give in to this feeling or fight it?


----------



## Wicht (Dec 14, 2002)

Cait resists the urge to fight as hard as he may.

"There is a spirit of anger in the air," notes Cait mostly to himself.

"I am sorry to hear about your horse.  It was a fine animal.  But there is a group of travelers no more than a day's walk to the south-east of us - you may go to them for food and supplies.  Have you seen the spirit yet?"


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 14, 2002)

generate a move to resist the kill urge:

The mantis perfectly removes the island; grasps the blood of the tides!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 16, 2002)

*The chimera devours the clearing as it flies with the tree; negates the slash of the sands!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

Cait's hand involuntarily goes to the hilt of his sword, but he resists the strong urge to draw his blade. 

Zhang looks toward Cait's hand, but if he is taken aback or nervous he does not show it. 

 Yes... I feel it as well. I must admit you are persistant. I am surprised to see that you have survived this far. My horse was crushed by some beast made of stone. I fought him off, but he retreated into some kind of blackened pool or tar pit. Encountering little other resistance of note I continued on this way to find the Beggar King Meng Huo. He is fortified on a hill a few days journey from here. Apparently, he has made arrangements with the demons that inhabit these lands for his protection. 

According to the lore of the director-general (which cannot be doubted), there are 5 cursed pools in this valley, and five demons which guard them. I myself have defeated the demon of the black wood (as you saw), although I didn't see any pool. I assume the stone monster was the demon of the earth, and the black pool his home. I haven't encountered any others so far, but I fear that the path to Meng Huo's palace will not be opened until the demons are defeated and their pools cleansed. 

This is something that only -I- have the ability to do. In our last encounter I spared you, if only because you serve the emperor (and therefore heaven) as I do. 

As for the demon of fire... the barbarians from the west have told me that he cannot be found by those who look. The fiery cloud only appears to those who wait. So I have been staying here for two nights, waiting for the spirit to appear. You may stay and wait with me, as long as we have the understanding that -you- will follow -my- orders. -I- am the most senior servant of the Emperor here, and you must defer to my judgement...  


(wicht, do you have a copy of the first Cait Sith thread anywhere?)


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

Cait hears a voice in his head:

 He is no match for you now that you have me... draw me and let me feast on his blood. He is arrogant... Kill him... Kill him and I will grant you great power.... 

As Cait hears this Bao frowns, as though he has heard a noise he can't make out...


----------



## Wicht (Dec 17, 2002)

Cait continues to fight the urges pushed on him by the sword (The raven perfectly overwhelms the vineyard; blocks the touch of the crevice!)  and sits on the ground in the warmth of the fire.  He casually removes the emerald sword and places it on the ground near him, hoping a small distance will make the voice more distant.

"I can wait tonight with you," says Cait "but then perhaps I will continue on my journey.  And if the demon of fire appears I will follow your lead, unless your lead would be to abandon this mission which I am duty bound to continue in.  Where was this rock demon you spoke of?  I fought a demon of metal within the caves of the ravine that led into this desert."


----------



## Wicht (Dec 17, 2002)

I did not keep a copy of the thread, though if you dig through the old files long enough you might be able to find it.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 18, 2002)

Bao begins to answer Cait regarding the Earth Elemental, but when Cait lays the green sword on the ground. Bao looks at it curiously. He sniffs, as though smelling something in the air. 

 What manner of blade is this?


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 18, 2002)

((there are only three pages of Fight Club threads saved. I guess it is gone forever. 

Could you briefly post Cait's and your understanding of the status of the five elementals?))


----------



## Wicht (Dec 18, 2002)

I understood the elementals were cursed in some way and needing to be freed.  Thus far the Water Elemental has been defeated but not destroyed, the wood elemental was cured, the earth elemental was destroyed and the fire elemental has not yet been seen. 

Cait answers cautiously, "I retrieved this sword from a pool of water and used it to slay the spirit of metal.  It is a powerful sword, but it has a mind of its own I believe."


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 19, 2002)

It is evil. I can feel it. It is not safe for you to carry. You should give it to me for your own protection.

The wind picks up and sand begins to swirl around....


----------



## Wicht (Dec 19, 2002)

Cait smiles.

"It may be evil, but I am not and I have controlled it thus far without problem.  I would not think to trouble you with my minor problems, surely such a trivial thing would be beneath one of your station.  But I think you for your concern."


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 19, 2002)

Bao grunts and turns his attention to the wastes. The wind picks up more, and Bao covers his face with a cloth. 

 The wind has arisen suddenly tonight... do you feel warmth? 

The temperature of the air has indeed risen in the past five minutes.

Looking down, Cait sees that the green sword is pulsing with light. Since conquering the sword, this is the first light from the sword that he has seen.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 20, 2002)

"It does indeed grow warmer.  Something approaches perhaps..."


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 20, 2002)

Cait notices that the sand around Bao and him has started to ripple like water. As the waves cascade away from where the two warriors stand, they begin to erupt, with sand shooting upwards in a circle around the two. The green sword is pulsating faster and faster, about three time a second now.....

 What deviltry is this? You and your demonic sword have brought doom upon us! Bao yells and begins to advance toward where ther sword lays....

Meanwhile, Cait and Bao are now in the middle of a cylinder of sand. In a circle with a radius of about 20 feet, the air has become completely still. Around them the sand falls down like a waterfall. Looking up, cait sees a maelstrom of sand above them.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Cait reaches quickly for the sword and shouts , "The sword is enemy to the demons in this accursed valley, perhaps the demon of fire approaches.  Better we stand together in the face of the real enemy than quarrel to their delight!"


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Before anyone has a chance to act further, the fire that Bao built bursts into a pillar of flame. The fire rises up until it reaches the the sand blowing above Cait and Bao's heads, then it bursts into a mushroom cloud of flame. When Cait grasps the sword he hears an evil laugh in his mind. Bao looks up in horror, as four small balls of flame fall to the ground and uncoil into the shape of small foot tall creatures of fire. The creatures attack!

Fire Mephits
CR: 2

Master of the Ruby Volcano

Mephit1 (attacks Cait):The southern cross invades the cliff as it completely parts the Guardian Range; conceals the rolling of the sickle!

Mephit2 (attacks Cait):The scythe quells the *volcano*; effortlessly conceals the cut of the settlement!

Mephit3 (attacks Bao):The transcendent foot torments the canyon; conceals the storm of the venom!

Mephit4 (attacks Bao):The crab dexterously nails the vineyard; quells the drive of the abomination!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Trusting that Bao can take care of himself, Cait immediatelly cast a shove spell on the second mephit, whilst attacking the first.

_at Mephit2:_*Shove!*

_at Mephit1:_ *The scythe secretly slashes the rapids; averts the throw of the abomination!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Cait decapitates the first Mephit as the second is thrown back into the cylinder of sand. 

Meanwhile Bao attacks  The nunchaku painlessly wounds the glade; scatters the storm of the reptile! the third mephit and hits him for one hit. 

The second mephit recovers and charges toward Cait The manticore silences the sea; negates the offensive of the mire!

Mephit3 (attacks Bao): The rat flips by the badlands so fast that it poetically punches the star; absorbs the motion of the settlement!

Mephit4 (attacks Bao): The nunchaku penetrates the volcano; conceals the quickening of the maze!

To Cait and Bao's audible despair, another, larger fiery figure emerges from the pillar of flame. It looks like a golden dwarf, with hair of flame... It replaces the fallen mephit....


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Azer
CR: 4
Master of the Ruby Volcano
Master of the Hells
Student of the Desert


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Ignoring the newcomer for the moment, Cait Sith focuses on the smaller being and still using his scythe he tries to take it out as well.

_At Mephit1_ *The scorpion slashes above the foothills; shreds the gaze of the star!*

************************************

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 9
*Natural Hits:* 6

*Experience:* 3.5
*Saved Experience:* 2
*Yen:*  1

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
Emerald Sword (+4 Sword, +2 Emerald, Unholy Strike)
Envenomed Scythe (+1 to scythe, spider, scorpion)
Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Master_ of the Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Cait manages to slice the first mephit in two as well...

Bao leaps away from the two mephits facing him and bludgeons the third to death with the butt of his shining spear...The raven flies on top of the island; silences the pain of the reptile and unrelentingly dominates the efforts of the shell!

The fourth mephit attacks Bao The manticore strikes through the sea; silences the blood of the grave!
while the Azer moves to attack Cait The east wind cuts the *hells*; parts the touch of the sickle! *yen*

Two more Azers step forth from the pillar


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Zhang Bao
Hits: 8 (+3 from Chain Shirt) = 11

Perfect Master of the Shining Spear
Master of the Shining Spear
Holy Warrior
Fist of Fury
Purity of Focus
Holy Strike
Hold Day
Chi Strike

Items: Spear +2, Chain Shirt


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Trying to twist away from the attack of the thing azer, Cait fires off a small lightning bolt at the last Mephit.

_At Mephit4_ *The lightning drifts over the pillars; conceals the violence of the canine! *yen*!*

************************************

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 9


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Cait manages to zap the last mephit for *1 hit* but the Azer attacking him strikes for *2 hits*

Bao attacks the mephit as well, The fang scatters the heavens; dodges the storm of the isle! scattering it's flames to the winds. 

The azer on Cait attacks again The crane brutalizes the clearing; removes the aggression of the body!

The two newly emerged Azers move toward Bao 

Azer 2:The hammer rides in the midst of the *volcano*; protects against the assailment of the mountain!
Azer 3:The scorpion swims upon the pillars; dominates the aggression of the garden!

Yet another Azer emerges from the pillar of flame....


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

That should be zapped for 2 hits with Cait's student of the lightning power.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

um... Cait's lightning magically deflects off the mephit and strikes the azer for 1 hit while Bao finishes it off?


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Taking stalk of the situation, Cait rolls away from the attack of the first Azer and strikes with his scythe at the third fire creature.

_At Azer3_ *The scythe strikes from the orchard; masterfully defends against the chi of the venom!*

************************************

*Total Hits:* 9 (7 remaining)


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Azer1 is struck for *2 hits* by Cait's scythe (1 hit remaining)

Bao (7 hits left) attacks the third Azer, * dagger punches within the volcano; removes the foray of the venom!* and misses, he is struck for * 4 hits*

Azer1(1):The tsunami decimates the pillars; protects against the violence of the flower!
Azer2 (4) (Bao):The dragon ravages the shrine; quells the touch of the fortification!
Azer3 (4)(Bao):The hammer quells the foothills; avoids the throw of the spring!
Azer4 (4)(Cait):The kama tracks facing the clouds; grasps the roar of the tree!

(the generator is, unfortunately, stuck on volcano)


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Hoping he can finish off the weakend Azer, Cait strikes a devestating blow.

_At Azer1_ *The unicorn devastates the marsh; quells the efforts of the shell!*

************************************

*Total Hits:* 9 (7 remaining)


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Bao (attacks Azer2) The invincible snake mangles the ricefield; dodges the speed of the fortification!

Azer1(1) Manages to hit Cait for *1 hit*.
Azer2(3) Is nailed for *1 hit*
Azer3(4) Misses Bao
Azer4(4) Misses Cait

Azer1(1; Cait)The phoenix brutalizes the sea; fends off the push of the pole!
Azer2 (3; Bao)The fox rides with the clearing; guards against the efforts of the club!
Azer3 (4; Bao)The fist slashes atop the brush; conceals the energy of the isle!
Azer4 (4; Cait)The chain suddenly drowns the temple; grasps the touch of the canine!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Cait, sensing an opening attacks the uninjured Azer with his scythe.

_At Azer4_ *The scorpion dances upon the clearing; dodges the drive of the tides!*

************************************

*Total Hits:* 9 (6 remaining)


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Bao: The kama drops facing the swamp; removes the terror of the insect! (at Azer2)

Azer1(1): Hits Cait for *1 hit*
Azer2(2): Is hit for *1 hit*
Azer3(4): Misses Bao
Azer4(2): Is hit for *2 hits*

Azer1 (at Cait)The whip dances through the shrine; defends against the cut of the iron!
Azer2 (at Bao)The northstar lies close to the rapids; dodges the gaze of the spring!
Azer3 (at Bao)The dragon painlessly storms the marsh; fends off the chaos of the venom!
Azer4 (at Cait)The fang tumbles before the bluff; parts the tempest of the iron!

(gotta head to bed soon... i have a game tomorrow...)


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Cait draws the emerald sword and slashes at the rolling Azer with it.

_At Azer4 (carryover to 1) _ *The sword slashes with the peaks; grasps the chaos of the wood!*

************************************

*Total Hits:* 9 (5 remaining)


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Cait destroys two Azers in one brutal strike. It is strange, while Cait deals the killing blow with the green sword he feels a kind of happiness and enjoyment in slaughter that he has never experienced before. The green sword glows more triumphantly...

Bao strikes out again at Azer 2: The snake seeks higher than the village; guards against the punch of the lash and moves above the violence of the storm!, striking it for 1 more hit...

Azer2(1):The fox moves underneath the labyrinth; cautiously parries the kick of the abomination!
Azer3(4):The blizzard silences the wastelands; parts the descent of the ledge!

Another fiery figure emerges from the pillar. It looks like a horned demon with a snakes body. It carries a flaming spear. 

 EFREET CR: 6 

(but that will have to wait for a while, as i'm heading to bed. BTW I'll be in Xian from Dec 25th till 29th. Have a happy holiday season!)


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Pausing only for a second to catch his breath, Cait caught up apparently in the energy of his accursed sword, leaps into combat with the newcomer. 

_At Efreet_ *The sword torments the ricefield; averts the onslaught of the storm!*

************************************

*Total Hits:* 9 (5 remaining) 

hmm...my generator seems stuck now on sword (not that I am complaining)

Have a good Holiday.  Barring fatal injuries I should be here when you return.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 22, 2002)

As soon as the Efreet emerges from the pillar Cait tears into it with the green sword (striking for *5 hits*), thrilled with the ecstasy he gets from the blow. 

Bao (6 hits left) manages to put dowm (The tiger parts the foothills; protects against the assailment of the elements!) the second Azer, but sustains a hit from the third.

EFREET
CR: 6
Hits Remaining
Master of the Ruby Volcano
Master of the Hells
Master of the Desert
Fiery Spear (+1 Spear, +1 Fiery)

The Efreet and Azer attack

Efreet (1)(Cait):The phoenix stands atop the clearing; parries the thrust of the bird!

Azer (4)(Bao):The lotus blossom annihilates the forest; negates the throw of the cave!

Another Efreet emerges from the pillar, after which the pillar of flame seems to lessen in intensity....


----------



## Wicht (Dec 23, 2002)

Determined to fight the bloodthirsty nature the sword inspires, Cait sheathes it and instead draws his Kama.

_At Efreet_ *The kama overwhelms the ocean; negates the thrust of the lash!*

************************************

*Total Hits:* 9 (5 remaining)


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 23, 2002)

Cait manages to cut down the first Efreet, but the second steps up to take its place.

Bao finally unleashes on the Azer, using his perfect mastery* The Shining Spear destroys the tower; removes the throw of the mire as it fluidly absorbs the foray of the lash!*, slaying it in a single blow.

The final efreet attacks Cait: The northstar moves above the paradise; absorbs the energy of the grave!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 26, 2002)

Drawing upon his mystical energies, Cait Sith adopts the fox style and delivers a powerful attack.

_At Efreet_ *The fox devours the tower; parts the pain of the venom!*

************************************

*Total Hits:* 9 (5 remaining)


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 30, 2002)

Cait hits the efreet for 3 hits while Bao unleashes a flurry of blows The cherry blossom rides across the heavens; blocks the terror of the maze! FIST OF FURY The rat overwhelms the ravine; removes the chaos of the lash!  doing another 2 hits.

The efreet attacks Cait: The scythe flies from the hells; wards off the kick of the shell!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 30, 2002)

Cait dodges away from the deadly attack of the Efreet whilst casting his flare spell, distracting it for a moment.  He then dodges away from it with a defensive move.

_At Efreet_ *Dirty Trick!*

_then_

*The northstar dances below the atoll; grasps the chi of the wind!*

************************************

*Total Hits:* 9 (5 remaining)


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 31, 2002)

Bao's Dirty Tricked move: The spider stands above the brush; reduces the slash of the stone!

The efreet attacks Cait 
The unicorn swims with the canyon; silences the onslaught of the bone!
Bao attacks the efreet 
The blizzard overwhelms the hells; silences the kick of the mountain!

Between the two of them, the final Efreet goes down.

You gain 1 fiery spear (Bao takes 1)

Mephit CR 2 * 4 = 8 + (CR4*4) = 24 + 12 = 36/2 16

You gain 3  exp


----------



## Wicht (Jan 1, 2003)

Cait Sith hefts the fiery spear trying to recuperate his energies from the exertion of the extended fight.  But he is also wary of further attacks and remains on his guard to further dangers.

************************************

experience = 6.5, with 2 saved

1 saved experience buys the invisible modifier
6 experience buys the Perfect Master power
.5 experience is saved

experience = 0, with 1.5 saved

*************************************

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 10
*Natural Hits:* 7

*Experience:* 0
*Saved Experience:* 1.5
*Yen:*  1

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
Emerald Sword (+4 Sword, +2 Emerald, Unholy Strike)
Envenomed Scythe (+1 to scythe, spider, scorpion)
Fiery Spear (+1 fiery, +1 spear)
dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* Spear
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Perfect Master_ of the Invisible Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 3, 2003)

Suddenly, the fire that Bao lit goes completely out and the two warriors are left in darkness. Their eyes, used to the light, show naught but afterimages of the fiery beasts. 

 What new deviltry is this?  asks Bao. 

The only light is the glow from the green sword, which pulses contentedly. Cait gets the feeling that it is like a pleased cat, curled up after a bowl of milk. 

 Your sword... it is piercing my mind... it must be destroyed... Give it to me, before any more demons arrive! screams Bao, as he lunges toward the sword, attempting to grab it.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 3, 2003)

Cait Sith jumps back and away.  

"It is an unholy sword true, but it is also very powerful and may help us.  Stay your hand and let us destroy its evil later after we have used it to aid the kingdom!"


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 5, 2003)

Again Cait feels the urge to strike out at this impertinent warrior. Cait feels annoyed at his badgering. Maybe it would be good to teach him a lesson. Start by chopping his head off

Suddenly, the fire pit bursts into flame again... five balls of fire shoot out of the firepit like a roman candle and fly high into the sky....


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 5, 2003)

(Sorry to intrude, but that "fiery" modifier on the spear isn't actually in the generator.  Isn't that right, Wicht?)


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 6, 2003)

doh.... does the generator have anything similar?


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 6, 2003)

(The closest things are the Volcano and Hells locations, the Dragon and Phoenix styles, and the Ruby modifier.)


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 6, 2003)

k... its +1 spear +1 hells


----------



## Wicht (Jan 6, 2003)

The modifier lists are as follows: 
_Master of Emotions:_ avenging, ferocious, cautious, relentless, calm, confidant, joyful, courageous, wrathful, sad. 

_Master of Movement:_ Moving: crouching, falling, flying, falling, rolling, running, tumbling, leaping, twisting, balancing, speeding 

_Master of Shadows:_ Tricky, invisible, stealthy, sneaky, sly, evasive, secret, unseen, hidden, shadowy 

_Wealth:_ diamond, jade, onyx, pearl, opal, gold, silver, topaz, emerald, ruby 

_Supreme:_ irresistible, invincible, mighty, perfect, faultless, flawless, pure, superior, transcendent, supreme


----------



## Wicht (Jan 6, 2003)

Cait Sith yells, "Let us fight later, there is still a common enemy!"

He watches to see what the balls of fire will do.

Hells as a bonus to a weapon actually cost 3, so you have increased it from a 3 yen weapon to a 5 yen weapon.  I have been wondering if it might be a good idea to let people make up their own modifiers for perfect mastery's and buy them for weapons regardless of whether they are in the generator.  The odds of drawing the modifier are pretty long as it is.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 7, 2003)

The balls of fire fly up to the limit of vision and then begin hurling back down to the ground like comets. It seems they are heading directly toward where Bao and Cait are standing...


----------



## Wicht (Jan 7, 2003)

"Maybe we had better move," says Cait Sith as he puts words to action and tries to move quickly away from the point of impact.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 8, 2003)

Two balls of fire branch of and follow Cait while two branch off and start flying toward where Bao has fled. The fifth ball, which seems bigger than the others, begins to slow down and is slowling featherfalling to the ground....


----------



## Wicht (Jan 8, 2003)

Seeing that he won't be able to flee them, Cait turns to meet them.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 9, 2003)

The two balls smash to the ground at Cait's feet. 

The sword brutally slays the FEROCIOUS HELLS; averts the tempest of the isle!

The oak quells the FEROCIOUS HELLS; wards off the storm of the flame!

Then, from the crater, two forms emerge


[red]Lesser Fire Elementals[/color]
CR: 7
Hits: 7
Yen Factor: 4

Perfect Master of the Ferocious Hells
Perfect Master of the Ruby Phoenix
Dirty Trick

Cait is too busy to notice what is happening with Bao or the other "meteors"


----------



## Wicht (Jan 9, 2003)

As the flames of the explosions wash towards him, Cait throws up a magical shield of energy.

************************************
*Dirty Trick*

*************************************

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 10
*Natural Hits:* 7

*Experience:* 0
*Saved Experience:* 1.5
*Yen:*  1

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
Emerald Sword (+4 Sword, +2 Emerald, Unholy Strike)
Envenomed Scythe (+1 to scythe, spider, scorpion)
Fiery Spear (+1 fiery, +1 spear)
dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* Spear
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Perfect Master_ of the Invisible Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano


----------



## Wicht (Jan 9, 2003)

Then seizing the initiative, he plunges towards the two creatures, intent on doing as much damage as possible.

He turns momentarily invisible and then comes at the first of the creatures from the side with a cold magical fire.

************************************
*The **invisible fox burns the swamp; fiercely averts the assailment of the river!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 9, 2003)

As Cait charges toward the beings of fire, the first simply blinks out of existence and appears behind him, then the two attack again! (Dirty Trick)

First Elemental:The Ruby Phoenix torments the wastelands; grasps the throw of the iron!

Second Elemental:The panther slashes the beach; conceals the chi of the sands!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 10, 2003)

Cait Sith magically shoves the first elemental away from him and attacks the second.

************************************
_at Elemental 1:_ *Shove!*

_at Elemental 2:_ *The tiger torments the brush; dominates the kick of the club!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 11, 2003)

Tigers tormenting brush is superior to Panthers slashing beaches.

Cait scores a hit on the second Fire Elemental...

The crab invades the cliff; grasps the tempest of the cave!
(btw, Perfect Mastery was used last round)

The Ruby Phoenix ravages the clearing; removes the punch of the feline!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 11, 2003)

Ignoring the fear he feels from the strong fiery attack of the second elemental, Cait Sith moves cunningly into a strong attack against the first.

************************************
_at Elemental 1:_ *The fox sings next to the tombs as it overwhelmingly scourges Mount Kachi; removes the terror of the field!
*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 12, 2003)

Cait's defense allows him to avoid the powerful strike of the second elemental and strike for (3 hits?) against the first...

The elementals attack again...

(4)The snake punches before the atoll; leaps over the gaze of the shell!

(6)The manticore removes the atoll; leaps over the beauty of the mire!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 13, 2003)

3 is right

Hoping to swiftly even up the odds, Cait sith continues to press the attack at the more injured elemental.

************************************
_at Elemental 1:_ *The oak dominates the ruins; shreds the tempest of the canine!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 14, 2003)

The first elemental finally manages to land a blow, but Cait avoids the attack of the second:

(4)The whip torments the city; shields against the foray of the isle!

(6)The phoenix leaps over the tombs; conceals the chaos of the crevice!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 15, 2003)

Switching targets, Cait spins into the second elemental, pulling his hammer out as he does so and smashing it towards the elemental's "face.".

hits remaining: 9

************************************
_at Elemental 2:_ *The hammer strikes across the cavern; parts the rising of the horn!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 16, 2003)

The first elemental lashes out of Cait with a whip of fire, but Cait manages to strike the second for *2 hits*

(4)The fang slashes the village; defends against the thrust of the star as it sings within the drive of the barrens!

(4)The willow splits the swamp; flies by the tempest of the river!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 16, 2003)

Cait Sith switches targets yet again.

hits remaining: 9

************************************
_at Elemental 1:_ *The fang breaks the desert; fends off the pain of the holy ground!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 16, 2003)

Cait manages to strike the first elemental for one hit...

(3)The staff slays the ricefield; negates the speed of the flower!

(4)The west wind storms the city; parries the chaos of the insect!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 17, 2003)

Cait Sith moving once more back to the second elemental dances away from its attack and then lashes out with his staff.

hits remaining: 9

************************************
_at Elemental 2:_ *The staff dances facing the cliff; dominates the kick of the river! *yen**


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 18, 2003)

Both the elementals manage to hit Cait, for a total of 2 hits.

(3)The crane kicks within the foothills; shreds the foray of the tree!

(4)The crab glides underneath the canyon; dodges the onslaught of the stone!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 18, 2003)

"Oof."

Cait Sith swings the heavy tip of his staff up and around and uses it to send a blast of magical energy at the second elemental..

hits remaining: 7

************************************
_at Elemental 2:_ *The mace blasts the prairie; dodges the gaze of the wind!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 18, 2003)

The second elemental takes one hit

(3)The pearl snake rends the forest; leaps over the rising of the bone!

(3)The flawless kama crushes the sea; wards off the aggression of the field!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

Spinning around and drawing out his scythe as he does so, Cait Sidhe reverses his direction and aims a powerful blow at the first elemental.

hits remaining: 7

************************************
_at Elemental 1:_ *The scythe viciously shatters the glade; defends against the throw of the insect!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 22, 2003)

The first elemental takes two hits while the second manages to strike Cait for one hit...

(1)The tsunami appears over the orchard; waves away the beauty of the ice! *yen*

(3)The willow obliterates the clouds; wards off the slash of the barrens!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

Hoping to finish off the first elemental, Cait Sith continues to focus on it.

hits remaining: 6

************************************
_at Elemental 1:_ *The fang scourges the glacier; blocks the edge of the ice!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 22, 2003)

Cait takes another 2 hits...

(1)The claw prances before the ruins; conceals the offensive of the holy ground!

(3)The scythe spins before the grotto; grasps the pain of the shell!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

"'Oof!"

Cait Sith shrugs off the heat and the pain and refocuses.

hits remaining: 4

************************************
_at Elemental 1:_ *The southern cross slides near the swamp and forcefully becomes one with NorthGuard Keep; dominates the punch of the ledge!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 22, 2003)

As Cait strikes the first elemental, the fire quickly drains into a point in space and disappears in a puff of smoke and the smell of brimstone...

The other elemental attacks again:



(3)The crane lies near the atoll; leaps over the descent of the lash!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

"'One down, One to go."

hits remaining: 4

************************************
_at Elemental 2:_ *The tsunami severs the well; wards off the roar of the isle!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 22, 2003)

Cait lands another hit on the elemental...

seeing how the elemental has a dirty trick left and you don't, after this round you should take a double move, right?

(2)The scythe devastates the glade; absorbs the tempest of the abomination!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

I could have gone first this time.

Sticking with his scythe, Cait Sith tries to cut the elemental open.

hits remaining: 4

************************************
_at Elemental 2:_ *The spider cuts the shrine; quells the assailment of the wood!* 

****************************************

And, if necessary, followed in the next round by 

_at Elemental 2:_ *The nunchaku sweeps underneath the rapids; removes the storm of the bone!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 22, 2003)

Cait takes down the last elemental, which disappears in the same way the first one did. Cait  gains two experience.

Finally able to see what is happening elsewhere Cait sees Bao stab the last elemental with his spear, and it disappears in a puff of smoke.

Silence falls. Cait and Bao's eyes are drawn to the final, larger cloud of smoke that burns lazily on their former campsite (all backpacks and sleeping bags are long gone). Little by Little the flames lessen until Cait sees nothing but the slightly glowing figure of a red skinned man wearing victorian style gentlemen's clothes and leaning on a cane. He grins at Cait and Bao, each in turn.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

How many yen?

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 10
*Natural Hits:* 7

*Experience:* 2
*Saved Experience:* 1.5
*Yen:*  1

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
Emerald Sword (+4 Sword, +2 Emerald, Unholy Strike)
Envenomed Scythe (+1 to scythe, spider, scorpion)
Fiery Spear (+1 fiery, +1 spear)
dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* Spear
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Perfect Master_ of the Invisible Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano  

*******************************

Cait Sith walks boldly towards the figure.

"And how may we help you?" he calls out as he strides forward.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 22, 2003)

um... four molten gold gobules... (i gotta remember to put it at the bottom of the posts like you do from now on)

 -I- understand now how you have defeated -MY- weaker brothers... You have disposed of -MY- retinue as -I- had hoped you would. You _are_ worthy to serve -ME-... 

Bao is slowly inching toward you, his eyes locked on the man....


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

"Serve you?" 

"Why should I serve you?  And what sort of service?"

"And if you are so callous about the destruction of your servants now, why should I think that you would care about me?  A great Lord is one who has the welfare of his subjects at heart, not the welfare of himself!"


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 23, 2003)

-MY- servants? They have not died... they have merely returned to -MY- home... But I see that you _are_ interested in -MY- offer. With one hand you insult -ME- and with the other ask for more. So it always is with mortals... 

The rewards -I- offer are beyond the ken of lesser beings such as you. -I- can give you the knowledge of the cosmos, a body immortal, and the strength and hunger of flame. For -I- am the master of spirits. 

In return, -I- only need you to retrieve a small object for -ME-. But -I- will only need one of you, so your first assignment is to fight for the honor. To the death 

The elemental folds his arms and looks as though he fully expects Cait and Bao to fight each other. Bao looks at Cait quizzically and at the same time Cait feels a strong urge to impale Bao on his blade, draining the blood and life from him


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2003)

Cait fights the impulse to attack Bao and instead turns to attack the elemental.

"I think I will visit the cosmos at my own leisure and not as a servant of one such as yourself," says the young warrior mage as he conjures forth a magical wind and directs it at the fiery being.

*The east wind devours the vineyard; reduces the speed of the body!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 24, 2003)

Bao moves to attack with you...

The west wind cuts the atoll; wards off the rising of the maze!

The elemental sighs...

Are you _sure_ you want to do that? 

Greater Fire Elemental
CR: 18
Yen Factor: 5
Hits: 18

Abilities
Perfect Master of the Confident Desert
Perfect Master of the Ferocious Hells
Perfect Master of the Ruby Phoenix
Dirty Trick (x2)
Shove (x4)
Chair Shot
Unholy Warrior
Unholy Strike
Unholy Battery (7 chi)

The elemental lazily flicks his wrist at Cait and a cloud of flaming spiders flies out at him.

The spider ravages the orchard; parries the throw of the fires!

Perhaps because of his overconfidence, both Cait and Bao manage to injure him for a total of three hits. 

The elemental grimaces in surprise Very well...  

The elementals body disintegrates as a burst of flame explodes outward, surrounding Cait and Bao in a fiery cloud...


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 24, 2003)

Zhang Bao
Hits: 8 (+3 from Chain Shirt) = 11

Perfect Master of the Shining Spear
Master of the Shining Spear
Holy Warrior
Fist of Fury
Purity of Focus
Holy Strike
Hold Day
Chi Strike

Items: Spear +2, Chain Shirt


----------



## Wicht (Jan 24, 2003)

Cait murmurs words of arcane might and shoots a bolt of lightning out at the elemental.

Despite his misgivings, he tries to put up a confidant front.

*The lightning eliminates the wastelands; parts the edge of the garden!*

**********************************

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 10
*Natural Hits:* 7

*Experience:* 2
*Saved Experience:* 1.5
*Yen:*  5

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
Emerald Sword (+4 Sword, +2 Emerald, Unholy Strike)
Envenomed Scythe (+1 to scythe, spider, scorpion)
Fiery Spear (+1 fiery, +1 spear)
dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* Spear
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Perfect Master_ of the Invisible Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 25, 2003)

Bao attacks

The lizard slashes the ruins; wards off the onslaught of the reptile!

 Perfect Mastery!

The elemental *shoves* Cait away shoots a cone of lava at Bao, enveloping him

The ferocious hells slays the foothills; silences the beauty of the ice as it completely removes the roar of the club!

 Steal Life (6 chi)!

(doing 7 damage and recovering 3, correct?)


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2003)

Steal life does not add any hits to the unholy warrior, it only drains the victim if successful.  7 damage though is right, 1 hit + 1 hit for ferocious + 2 hits for hells + 2 for the steal life +1 hit for unholy strike.


Getting back to his feet, Cait turns invisible and then working his way out and around the side of the elemental unleashes a powerful arcane blast.

*The **Invisible Fox blasts the swamp; averts the aggression of the stone!*

*Total Hits:* 10


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 25, 2003)

Bao looks like he is in bad shape as he launches another attack at the elemental!

(question about Holy Day. Which aspect of the attack is affected by a holy day?)

Hits: 4

The oak silences the labyrinth; protects against the efforts of the crevice!

Zhang Bao
Hits: 8 (+3 from Chain Shirt) = 11

Perfect Master of the Shining Spear
Master of the Shining Spear
Holy Warrior
Fist of Fury
Purity of Focus
Holy Strike
Holy Day
Chi Strike

The cloud of flame exhales a large cloud of black smoke, and neither Cait nor Bao is able to attack it this round. DIRTY TRICK!


Abilities
Perfect Master of the Confident Desert
Perfect Master of the Ferocious Hells
Perfect Master of the Ruby Phoenix
Dirty Trick (x1)
Dirty Trick (x1)
Shove (x3)
Shove (x1)
Chair Shot
Unholy Warrior
Unholy Strike
Unholy Battery (7 chi)


----------



## Wicht (Jan 28, 2003)

a Holy day is named after one of the styles , oak, fist, etc.


"Use your Spear!" shouts Cait to Bao, "it cannot overcome your righteous might with tricks if you but focus!"

*The rat ferociously carves the glade; negates the blood of the spring!*

*Total Hits:* 10


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 29, 2003)

Bao does as Cait suggests:

HOLY DAY!

It is now the day of the Spear

PERFECT MASTERY!

The Shining Spear eliminates the ravine; dominates the gaze of the tides!

FIST OF FURY!

The tsunami tramples the shrine; parts the blood of the grass!

 The elemental attempts to avoid the strike by exhaling another cloud of smoke (DIRTY TRICK... replacement move: The foot speaks higher than the fountain; negates the throw of the sickle!), but the light from the shining spear pierces the clouds (PURITY OF FOCUS) and with a burst of white light makes a devastating blow to the elemental! (1, + 1 for Shining, + 2 for spear, +3 for +2 spear, +1 for holy day, +1 for FOF, +2 for holy warrior = 10 hits)

Cait also manages to land another hit...

The elemental screams in fury and looks as though it is focusing all its energy on killing Bao...


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2003)

"We can do this!" shouts Cait as he runs to attack the elemental!

*The raven quells the wastelands; shields against the speed of the maze!*

*Total Hits:* 10 

I would like to take advantage of my dirty trick and go after the elemental after this round since it has used both of its tricks.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 29, 2003)

Bao attacks again...


The turtle leaps over the canyon; negates the throw of the holy ground!

The elemental *shoves* Cait away...

The cloud of flame condenses into a thin bolt that quickly approaches Bao. There, it returns to itsh umanoid form, and to Cait's horror, reaches down into Bao's throat and tears a writhing, humanoid flame from inside his body. As he does this Bao's body shrivels and becomes desiccated as it falls to the ground. (Perfect Mastery, 6 hits)


The speeding lightning slides near the confident desert; absorbs the pain of the abomination!

The elemental takes the writhing form drawn from Zhang Bao and consumes it. Then, turning towards Cait it bursts into a cloud again and attacks! 

The mace cautiously breaks the village and slides underneath the spring; leaps over the storm of the bird!

Abilities
Perfect Master of the Confident Desert
Perfect Master of the Ferocious Hells
Perfect Master of the Ruby Phoenix
Dirty Trick (x2)
Shove (x2)
Shove (x2)
Chair Shot
Unholy Warrior
Unholy Strike
Unholy Battery (7 chi)


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2003)

"No!" shouts Cait as Bao falls to the ground.  

Using his scythe Cait leaps to attack the elemental.

*The scythe sinuously kicks the labyrinth; dodges the storm of the tree!*

*Total Hits:* 10


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 30, 2003)

The elemental hits Cait for one hit.

Next round : CHAIR SHOT! (Cait takes one hit)

Next next round: 

PERFECT MASTERY!

The Ruby Phoenix shatters the village; dodges the rolling of the flame!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2003)

Cait sith sucks up the hit and then as the elemental attacks more aggresively he summons forth a strong barrier spell to knock the element away for a moment.  

*Shove!*

*Total Hits:* 8


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 30, 2003)

The elemental continues to attack aggressively...

The chimera penetrates the beach; removes the push of the ice and silences the rolling of the fires!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 1, 2003)

Cait Sith chills the very air as he moves swiftly against the fiery opponent. 

*The blizzard rends the marsh as it scatters the farm; protects against the foray of the settlement!*

*Total Hits:* 8


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 2, 2003)

Cait hits the elemental for one hit, but the cloud engulfs him!

The west wind obliterates the dungeon; fends off the aggression of the body!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2003)

Cait Sith draws out his war-hammer and spins into a mighty downward blow.

*The hammer splits the sea; grasps the onslaught of the fires!*

*Total Hits:* 8


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 4, 2003)

The hammer blasts into the cloud and with a terrible wail, it disperses.....

You gain 2.5 exp

Cait is standing in the midst of a charred campsite with Zhang Bao's dead, dried body laying on the ground near to him...

Cait hear's an evil chuckle in his mind...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2003)

"And what, pray tell, is so funny," Cait Sith says aloud as he stops and collects his wits.

**********************************

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 10
*Natural Hits:* 7

*Experience:* 4.5
*Saved Experience:* 1.5
*Yen:*  5

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
Emerald Sword (+4 Sword, +2 Emerald, Unholy Strike)
Envenomed Scythe (+1 to scythe, spider, scorpion)
Fiery Spear (+1 fiery, +1 spear)
dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* Spear
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Perfect Master_ of the Invisible Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks like your little friend spent a bit too long in the sun....


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2003)

If you don't watch it," says Cait, "I'll have you melted down for scrap metal and made into horseshoes."

Cait recollects that Bao spoke of one other elemental that he had fought but not completely vanquished.  After resting, he tries to determine if he can remember the direction Bao indicated the elemental lay.  He also looks over the immediate area for any sign of a pool, remembering that the very first elemental indicated that there were cursed pools associated with each of the tormented spirits.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 4, 2003)

The sky turns a cherry color as the sun breaks over a group of hills across the wastes to the west. 

_It is the dawn of the fist_

As the light increases, Cait notices steam or smoke coming from the northeast...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 7, 2003)

Cait takes the time as the sun rises to bury Bao (after removing anything salvageable from his belongings).  

Then, with that job done, he heads towards the smoke.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 8, 2003)

Bao's armor is melted to the point of unusability, but his spear is still in good condition.

Cait travels for a little over a mile until he finds a bubbling, boiling pool.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 8, 2003)

Cait Sith walks gingerly about the pool, looking for any clues as to how it is cursed or what he can do about it.  If he sees nothing he will try speaking...

"urm, hello..."

**********************************

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 10
*Natural Hits:* 7

*Experience:* 4.5
*Saved Experience:* 1.5
*Yen:*  5

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
Emerald Sword (+4 Sword, +2 Emerald, Unholy Strike)
Envenomed Scythe (+1 to scythe, spider, scorpion)
Fiery Spear (+1 fiery, +1 spear), Bao's Spear (+2 spear)
dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* Spear
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Perfect Master_ of the Invisible Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 9, 2003)

At the bottom of the pool Cait can see what looks like a large red coal. It may be his imagination, but it also seems like the water level of the pool is dropping...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2003)

Cait Sith watches and waits, seeing if the water level is really going down.  No sense going swimming if one does not have to.  But nevertheless he prepares himself in case something attacks.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 11, 2003)

The water level continues to drop, it is now about a spear-length deep...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 11, 2003)

Cait continues to wait until either the water is gone or ceases going down.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 12, 2003)

it doesn't look like it is going to go down any more...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 12, 2003)

Holding his breath then,Cait Sith Plunges into the waters to see if he can examine the coal like object a little closer.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 12, 2003)

The water is boiling and scalds Cait as he dives in

The boiling spring torments the plain; redirects the chi of the feline!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 12, 2003)

Caught by suprise, Cait silently voices "ouch" underwater.

*The mace speaks before the glade; shields the foray of the flower!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 13, 2003)

Cait takes 4 points of damage. Do you continue to try to stay in the pool?

The boiling spring demolishes the vineyard; reduces the slash of the pole!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 18, 2003)

Seeing that the heat of the pool will soon overwhelm him, Cait turns around and makes for the shore trying to devise another plan.

*The tiger slaughters the fountain; conceals the cut of the sickle while it stands close to the efforts of the blade!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 18, 2003)

Cait makes his way out of the pool.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 19, 2003)

Turning to look back at the pool, Cait tries and determines how far from him the glowing coal actually is.  And then he glances at the area to see if there is anything besides the pool.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 20, 2003)

The pool is clear yet bubbling. Beneath the water Cait sees the coal in the midst of the pool about a spear-length away. Besides that, the floor of the pool seems to be made of rocks and sand common to a desert environment...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 20, 2003)

Cait Sith pulls out Bao's spear and sees if he can reach the coal like stone with the tip of the spear.  If he can, he will attempt to roll it towards the edge of the water.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 20, 2003)

Cait finds he can not effectively move the ember but when the spear touches it he sees bright white sparks


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

More out of frustration than anything else, Cait Sith tries to stab the rock with the spear. 

"Stubborn thing, aren't you," says Cait aloud, wishing he knew a spell for making the water cool.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 21, 2003)

As Cait strikes the Ember with his spear he is surprised by a sudden burst of light! Vibrating suddenly, the spear lets forth a scintillating rainbow of colours as it somehow burrows into the ember, which emits a strange screeching noise and glows white hot. While involuntarily shielding his eyes from the wave of heat that comes off the pool, Cait still manages to see a vision in the steam. A warrior made of white steam seems to reach into the pool of water and grasp the coal. Light bursts again and Cait is momentarily blinded. Blinking and regaining his vision, Cait sees neither the coal nor the spear, but the pool is visually cooling...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

So the spear is gone?  

Cait Sith waits until he can see clearly and then reaches down to touch the water.  He looks to see if there is any other threat or item in the water which he should be concerned with.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 21, 2003)

Cait cannot find the spear anywhere. It is as though it has disappeared.

Touching the water Cait finds that it feels strangely cool and peaceful. He can see nothing unusual under the water nor any indication of the preceeding disturbance.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

"Well, that seems to be that,"

Does Cait have any idea where the elemental that Bao failed to defeat is?


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 21, 2003)

From where Cait stands he can see a group of hills to the west. The sun is now yellow in the sky above the hills. To the east, the mountains of the pass shine from the light of the sun. Despite all the dangers he passed going through them, Cait can't but feel they look beautiful in the dawn sunlight...

Thinking back, Cait recounts the elementals already faced: The Water Elemental, The Wood Elemental, The Metal Elemental and The Fire Elemental. According to the Lore of the Director general, the remaining Elemental is that of the Earth. 

Cait assumes that the Earth elemental would be found somewhere in the rocky areas, but beyond that (and where) he has no clues. Futhermore, Cait isn't entirely clear on the nature of the elementals and wether they are bound to particular places or if they can move around...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

Deciding that it would be better to defeat all five of the elementals before dealing with the rogue king, Cait Sith heads back once more towards the rocky areas trying to run through in his head the likely direction Bao entered the desert from and go that way.

Remembering that the Wood elemental told him the other three elementals would be in the rocks and the burning sands, he resolves to give the rocks a good searching.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 21, 2003)

Cait makes his way back to the Pass over the next day or so...

He arrives on the _evening of the oak._


The sheer faces of the pass stretch out on either side, with piles of rock debris scattered at their feet. 

Cait hears some bird calls...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

Smiling to himself, Cait Sith decides to find the source of the bird calls, hoping that it will turn out to be a source of information as well.

Moving slowly and carefully, Cait tries to discern where the bird call came from and move in that direction.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 21, 2003)

Cait can hear bird calls coming from the rocks scattered on either side of the entrance to the path...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

"Such beautiful birds should show their plumage," says Cait Sith with a smile and leaps up atop a suitable rock to get a better perspective of the area and perhaps look for a sign of the birds.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 21, 2003)

The bird calls go silent... 

seconds pass...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

Cait decides to head off to the right.  Jumping down from the rock, he makes his way that way. He listens for both the sounds of calls and the sound of movement.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 22, 2003)

Making his way to the right, Cait notices something shiny on the ground...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2003)

Cautiously, fearing a trap of somesort, Cait Sith makes his way forward until he can more clearly see what is shining.  His eyes dart up and around him as he moves forward.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 22, 2003)

It looks like a yen.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2003)

Suspicion filling his mind, Cait Sith walks all the way around the yen, looking to see if there is anyone nearby hiding.  

If he sees no one - he picks up the yen.  Carefully.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 23, 2003)

Looking around Cait notices a small hewn staircast ascending the cliff face. Besides that he neither sees or hears anything.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2003)

"You only live once," mutters Cait Sith to himself and he bends to pick up the yen.

If nothing happens he then makes his way up the stairs.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 23, 2003)

As Cait bends to pick up the yen he hears arrows twang from behind him!

The tsunami elegantly burns the labyrinth; leaps over the quickening of the settlement!

The tsunami slides from the island; protects against the chi of the river!

The kama impales the clearing; silences the offensive of the sky!

In addition, the yen explodes!

The tumbling kama severs the volcano; reduces the chi of the holy ground!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 25, 2003)

As soon as his mind registers the attack, Cait Sith mutters a brief arcane spell shifting him three feet to the right.

*Dirty Trick!*


*********************

Then without wasting any time, Cait Sith turns to attack the first person he sees with a hail of frosty air blasting from his fingertips.

*The blizzard strikes in the midst of the clouds; averts the rolling of the tree!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 26, 2003)

Bandits 
CR: 3
Master of the Invisible Dagger
Equip: Dagger


The blizzard scourges the glacier before it dodges facing the Cho-ma Market Square; absorbs the cut of the star!

The rat bows with the tundra; grasps the gaze of the stone!

The spider falls through the cavern; defends against the kick of the garden!

Cait turns around and sees three bandits drop their x-bows and draw daggers. The first two cut into Cait for one hit each!

The snake lies by the ruins; swims upon the roar of the reptile!

The staff wracks the tundra when it ravages the pole; dominates the aggression of the shell!

The chain punches the forest; waves away the edge of the wind!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 26, 2003)

Drawing his kama out, Cait Sith charges at the first bandit.

_At the first bandit_ *The kama punches by the rapids; scatters the cut of the barrens!*

*Hits Remaining:* 8

**********************************

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 10
*Natural Hits:* 7

*Experience:* 4.5
*Saved Experience:* 1.5
*Yen:*  5

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
Emerald Sword (+4 Sword, +2 Emerald, Unholy Strike)
Envenomed Scythe (+1 to scythe, spider, scorpion)
Fiery Spear (+1 fiery, +1 spear)
dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* Spear
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Perfect Master_ of the Invisible Fox 
_Student_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano 

Just a note.  If you want to simulate an ambush, the chairs shot power is the way to go.  Course that requires the Dirty Trick ability as well but with multiple opponents with chair shot it can get pretty nasty.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 26, 2003)

Cait cuts into the first bandit, slicing him from shoulder to waist (2 hits). While Cait cuts into the first bandit the second manages to hit him for one hit!

The spear illuminates the hells; avoids the kick of the mountain as it bows through the terror of the horn!

The southern cross appears through the castle; defends against the storm of the stone!

The panther charges the ocean; redirects the pain of the tree!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2003)

Cait Sith continues attacking the first bandit.

_At the first bandit_ *The lizard eliminates the forest; shields against the punch of the settlement!*

*Hits Remaining:* 7


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 28, 2003)

Cait cuts down the first bandit but the third one manages to land a  glancing blow...

The panther torments the clearing; reduces the violence of the crevice!

The rat kicks the glacier; fends off the gaze of the insect!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2003)

Cait Sith utters powerful arcane words and momentarily shifts from sight.  Then coming back into view, he blasts the bandit using the rat style, hoping perhaps to capture the other one in the fringes of the blast as well.

_At the last bandit (with possible carryover)_ *The **Invisible Fox blasts the glade; dexterously dodges the rising of the isle!*

*Hits Remaining:* 6


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 2, 2003)

The third bandit drops and the remaining one takes 1 damage.

He runs!

The rat kicks the wastelands; protects against the throw of the ledge! *yen+yen*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 3, 2003)

The generator seems to like me today...  The move seems very appropriate...

Cait Sith gives chase and strikes at the man.

_At the bandit_ *The fox slays the canyon; shields against the edge of the isle!*

*Hits Remaining:* 6


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 4, 2003)

Cait mercilessly drops the last rogue and finds two yen on his body. There are also three daggers. 

(Cait gains 1.5 exp)

Looking at the canyon wall Cait notices a worn away staircast cut into the the stone. It apparently heads all the way to the plateau atop of the canyon walls.


----------



## reiella (Mar 4, 2003)

Edict of Meowth Meowth

Hate to intrude.  Just letting ya guys know will probably have to lock this thread (and other 500+ threads as well).

Probably also a good idea if you want to keep records to go to the Printable Version of this page, and select show all posts so you got a nice single file copy of it.

Will give it a little bit before I go ahead and lock.

[ End Meowth Form Letter #542 ]


----------



## Wicht (Mar 5, 2003)

tleilaxu, you can start the new thread if you want.

Pocketing the yen and the daggers, Cait Sith takes one final look around and then heads up the staircase.

Mastered Lightning

**********************************

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 10
*Natural Hits:* 7

*Experience:* 0
*Saved Experience:* .5
*Yen:*  7

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield, Lizard Cloak;
Emerald Sword (+4 Sword, +2 Emerald, Unholy Strike)
Envenomed Scythe (+1 to scythe, spider, scorpion)
Fiery Spear (+1 fiery, +1 spear)
dagger, Staff, Kama, Hammer
*Salvaged:* Spear, 3 daggers
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Perfect Master_ of the Invisible Fox 
_Master_ of the Lightning
_Student_ of the Volcano 

Just a note.  If you want to simulate an ambush, the chairs shot power is the way to go.  Course that requires the Dirty Trick ability as well but with multiple opponents with chair shot it can get pretty nasty. [/B][/QUOTE]


----------

